# Barbie laid an egg



## Victor

Well everyone, We discovered Barbie was sitting quietly and very still in her basket in her cage . We looked a bit closer and she lifted herself up a bit and there was a nice white egg sitting under her. We know the father is Paris, as they have been an item for months now. We put the two cages together and put some shredded paper in her "maternity cage" and put the two cages together so they can share in this event.I have to do some reading on this as this is our 1st baby. Any suggestions for this grandfather will be most welcome!


----------



## Jiggs

I Victor - I would suggest you enjoy the babies 

All jokes aside - when they hatch I would check that mom and dad keep the crops nice and full every day. As long as that happens they should be fine, oh they need to sit on them to keep them warn to.

Also check that they do not only feed the stronger chick but both.

Cheers

Justin


----------



## Victor

The room is warm, but neither parent has been sitting on the egg.They ate, and have been doing a lot of beaking. Oh...Paris *is* on the egg now.


----------



## Victor

I see her poops are very watery and greenish. Must be the after birth stress factor and she is consuming a lot of grit. I have a larger basket. Is it safe to move the egg at this fresh point to a larger more comfortable one, or leave well enough alone?


----------



## Lovebirds

Victor said:


> I see her poops are very watery and greenish. Must be the after birth stress factor and she is consuming a lot of grit. I have a larger basket. Is it safe to move the egg at this fresh point to a larger more comfortable one, or leave well enough alone?


Well, congratulations!!!! This is VERY exciting. Just how big is the basket? If the parents can sit in it comfortably, I'd leave it alone. The babies are SO tiny at first, that the smaller the basket (as long as it's comfy for Mom and Dad) the better. Much less chance of spraddle leg that way.......also, Barbie will be on and off the egg until she lays the second one. Paris must fertilize the second one before it's laid. Oh, jees.........I've got goose bumps!!! So,you're going to let them hatch???
Just to give you some idea, the typical nest bowl, purchased from the Pigeon Supply places is about 9" across the top.


----------



## Lovebirds

WHERE IS EVERYBODY??? All of the regulars.........are going to be so EXCITED. This WILL be the talk of the town for the next 2 months for sure......


----------



## Reti

Ohhhhh CONGRATULATIONS.
You'll have a grand time watching the babies grow. It is priceless.

Reti


----------



## Lovebirds

I went and looked at your pics and saw a picture of Barbie sitting in the door of her cage and there was a weaved basket in the picture. Is this where the egg is laid? If so, that will be perfect for a while. I'm thinking that once the babies get a little older, the basket may get tipped over when one of the parents is trying to feed them, but I think by that time, the babies will be old enough for you to move them into a different basket.


----------



## pigeonmama

Well, I guess I'd best go buy some yarn and knit some baby pidgey booties for Victor's baby(ies) to be. 
Daryl


----------



## Maggie-NC

Gramps, congratulations. I am as happy as can be for you. Sweet little Barbie-doll and Paris. The babies are going to be so beautiful.

Victor, you do know this is how we all keep adding and adding and adding.  but, just think how wonderful it will be.

The poop does sound like it is the result of egg laying.


----------



## Feather

This is great news Victor! Congradulations to all. 

Daryl...would you send me that pattern for those booties, or a little cap if you have one? By the looks of your avatar, I can see that you go for the "TOTAL LOOK".

This is going to be fun! But remember that I too started out with one feral.

Feather


----------



## Victor

Lovebirds said:


> I went and looked at your pics and saw a picture of Barbie sitting in the door of her cage and there was a weaved basket in the picture. Is this where the egg is laid? If so, that will be perfect for a while. I'm thinking that once the babies get a little older, the basket may get tipped over when one of the parents is trying to feed them, but I think by that time, the babies will be old enough for you to move them into a different basket.


Yes Renee, it is the same basket. The ends are secured with wire, so the chances of tipping over are slim.


----------



## TAWhatley

Whoo Hoo! Congratulations to the entire Slape family .. humans, birds, and animals alike! How very eggciting!

Terry


----------



## TerriB

CONGRATULATIONS to the Nebraska contingent!!! What wonderful news!!! Best wishes to both Barbie and Paris!

You mentioned that Barbie is eatin a lot of grit. She may be searching for trace minerals that aren't in high enough concentration in the grit. My hens seem to like a selection of minerals when they are laying. In addition to the regular (grey and white) grit and red grit, I offer a tan pickstone and a red pickpot (Mieke's favorite). Barbie may also appreciate extra protein, including some animal protein. If you have dog or cat kibble, crush up a tablespoon and offer it in a small bowl. Some birds like it, some take a while to try it.

I've also noticed that egg-laying causes "different" poops. It won't take long before you're comfortable with what normal is. I'm glad you connected the two cages. Birds like to drop that large morning poop as far away from the nest as they can.

Hope you enjoy this new phase of flock life!!


----------



## Victor

I called home (am at work at this writing) and Bev said neither pigeon has been sitting on the egg. Is this a problem? I am new at this egg thing folks!


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Victor,

 Congratulations!  

to Barbie and Paris and all the Slape family.

I can't wait until Hatch day! Perhaps you will have Valentine's Day babies!

Your will have your own "flock" before you know it.


----------



## Victor

Victor said:


> I called home (am at work at this writing) and Bev said neither pigeon has been sitting on the egg. Is this a problem? I am new at this egg thing folks!


I did some self research and read elsewhere that they will not sit on the egg til the second one comes...usually 22-24 hours later.


----------



## mr squeaks

OH BOY! As if you didn't have enough to do with your Ambassador duties, now, you have "adopted" DADDY duties!! Couldn't happen to a better FAMILY!!

I AM SOOOO EXCITED FOR YOU!! LOTS of stories comin' up, I can TELL!!

*(LOL...check with Cindy -AZWhitefeather - about droppings and eggs! BOY, can she tell you WHAT to expect! ROFL !!!)*

YIPPPPPPPEEEEEE!!!! YYYYYAAAAHHHOOOOO!!!


----------



## Victor

OK Shi, please settle down now.


----------



## mr squeaks

Victor said:


> OK Shi, please settle down now.


Oh ALL right! It's hard, y'know?! 

BTW, you will have ALL the help and suggestions you will ever need from all the experienced site members! Not to worry...they understand "new" dads VERY well!

Gotta go before I forget and add another YIIIIIPPPPPPPEEEE!!


----------



## Lovebirds

Victor said:


> I did some self research and read elsewhere that they will not sit on the egg til the second one comes...usually 22-24 hours later.


That is correct.......sometimes they will "hover" over it, but not sit tight and sometimes they just basically ignore it until the other is laid. Second egg should be about 44 hours later. If you found this one today, it was laid last night probably? Look for the second one tomorrow afternoon around 4:00ish.........


----------



## Victor

Got it Renee. Thank you. We will be watching and waiting.


----------



## joefi2

well this is your first egg like others said second egg in about 2 days .check in about 7 days and see if there are little veins running threw the eggs ,,do this by looking threw the egg with a flash lite or candle behind it ,if the egg has no visable sines of veins or getting solid inside your little one will not hatch they will sit on them for about 19 days and then will discard them keep the grit handy ,,,it put calisum back in their body then in about 1 or two weaks after they gave up on the first eggs they will lay again ,lets hope the eggs are furtel then after 18 days after the second egg is laid boom your grand parents they take turns sitting on the eggs the hen durning the night and the male bird durning the day ,hope this helps good luck on your new babies ,


----------



## Victor

joefi2. I appreciate your input.Thank you.


----------



## Hillybean

Victor said:


> Well everyone, We discovered Barbie was sitting quietly and very still in her basket in her cage . We looked a bit closer and she lifted herself up a bit and there was a nice white egg sitting under her. We know the father is Paris, as they have been an item for months now. We put the two cages together and put some shredded paper in her "maternity cage" and put the two cages together so they can share in this event.I have to do some reading on this as this is our 1st baby. Any suggestions for this grandfather will be most welcome!



Victor, CONGRADULATIONS, to you, your family and hopefully the soon to be parents! 

_Please_ keep us updated..... maybe some pictures....eventually  .

This is so GREAT! Little pigeon babies are always *cute *(yellow-flemmingos...sshhh).

Again CONGRATS!  
-hilly


----------



## Happy

*Rumors*

Hello Victor, As Renee already stated the Parents won't sit full time on the egg/eggs, till they lay their 2nd egg, then the incubations starts. They may like some more nesting material at this time also to pick up & put in theirselfs................. I don't want to concern you, but there has been Rumors going around that Paris might not be the father?? Are you sure there has been no Hanky-Panky going on? I heard this from Feather, but we know that she is the Pres.of the Nosy Bunch & I don't want to stir up anything.  Hap


----------



## Victor

Feather! You dare insult poor little innocent Barbie Blue Bars virtue?!?

HAPPY, Thank you for your thoughts.


----------



## Feather

Victor,

You must have misunderstood my post! I would never insult Barbie's virtue. I know that females can lay eggs without a male pigeon around. This little couple have had a thing for each other for quite some time, and I expected this announcement before now.

Choosing a mate and raising a family is one display of just how virtuous and loyal pigeons really are.

You WILL have fun with this!

I was merely saying that I may have had too much fun.

Feather

Wait A MINUTE! I just read Happy's post. You rascal Happy! I am not the president of the NMB. I had to be jumped in.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Congratulations, Victor!!! This really much be very exciting for you and the family

I really like your signature picture too, just beautiful


----------



## Victor

*Up~date*

Hi all~ When I cleaned the cages this morning, I noticed Barbie's droppings are somewhat better today than they were yesterday. Her and Paris I noticed have been increasing their grit intake and Barbie is eating a bit less, though she did eat a while ago. They had ACV water and garlic in their seeds to help boost them along...and fresh red grit.

We suspect the second egg will be produced sometime this afternoon(Lovebirds predicted 4 pm). 

We removed the cage doors so they can comfortably pass from cage to cage. We took some pictures of the two beaking and a couple of the egg in the nest. I will try and post those later or tomorrow. 

Barbie is back in her nest, rearranging the shredded paper. The inside of the nest bowl is still clean.

Paris and Barbie have been exchanging beaks a lot and he tends to stay very close to her.

So, we will now wait.


----------



## mr squeaks

I hear you, Victor!

The rest of us will be "pacing" with you!!    

You sure do have a knack for having "cliffhanger" adventures, don't 'cha! LOVE 'EM!


----------



## Lovebirds

tick tock......tick tock......tick tock.......


----------



## Lin Hansen

Victor,

Don't know how I missed this thread till just now!

Congratulations!!! 

Best of luck and best wishes to Barbie and Paris!

Linda


----------



## Victor

*Another Egg!*

I just received a call from home at 5:20 pm...Barbie laid her second egg! Renee you were right on target!  

Barbie must have dropped it between 2:30 and 5 during Bev and my daughters school bus run!

Bev told me they got some good pics of Barbie and the eggs. She was gracious enough to move to show off her babies, and then did the good motherly thing, and sat down on the eggs. You go Barbie!


----------



## Lovebirds

If I've checked this thread once, I've checked it 100 times!!! LOL I forgot that you are an hour? behind me.........I was waiting and waiting...........so, now you've got your two eggies...........this will be the longest 19 days of your life........... unless of course you are a patient man........I'm about the MOST impatient person I know....so things like this just drag on and on for me......... I thought my first babies for this year would NEVER hatch.........


----------



## Maggie-NC

Well, let's see........hmmmm.......names.....Ken, Skipper, Tutti & Todd, Stacie, Kelly etc. This is an interesting Barbie link: 

http://www.dolls4play.com/barbiehistory.html

Victor, we'll be counting the days!


----------



## Lovebirds

Lady Tarheel said:


> Well, let's see........hmmmm.......names.....Ken, Skipper, Tutti & Todd, Stacie, Kelly etc. This is an interesting Barbie link:
> 
> http://www.dolls4play.com/barbiehistory.html
> 
> Victor, we'll be counting the days!


FEBRUARY 8TH.............


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Victor,

I'm glad to hear Barbie laid her second egg, she will commence to some serious incubating now , and Paris will take the day shift.

Don't forget to check the eggs in 5 days for signs of life. I'm sure you will all enjoy seeing this, and what a great education for the grandkids.


----------



## mr squeaks

OK, Renee...February 8...so marked on my calendar!   

Will be checking in all day long!!


----------



## Zaise

I'm going to be an Aunt again! This is all so exciting.  Hmmm, even if these eggs aren't fertilized, the next batch is sure to be since they've spent time together since the egg laying! Right?


----------



## Victor

*Hi Zaise and all~*



Zaise said:


> Hmmm, even if these eggs aren't fertilized, the next batch is sure to be since they've spent time together since the egg laying! Right?


Hi Debra~ I am sorry that you had to find out about your promotion to pigeon aunt through PT, but I am happy that you read the posts here. We just found out shortly before I went to work Sunday, and I wanted to call you and your siblings, but you know how time is around your dear parents house! I did not know if you were getting some sleep time in, and meant to e-mail you and Melissa tonight...would you please let your sister know when you talk to her?

Now, as far as the eggs not being fertilized, well, I am 99.9% sure they are. Paris and Barbie have spent time in the pigeon coop at unsupervised periods. I was convinced that Barbie was not able to produce young-uns, but BOY WAS I EVER WRONG on that one! I have seen them doing some "serious kissing" lately, and well, one thing lead to another. Pigeons are well known for that field of expertise you know.

Now, in the .1% chance that she has not been fertilized, well, you got that right now!

Your mom and I were not exactly planning for this, at least not now...in the dead of winter, but Paris and Barbie have a mind of their own, so we shall make the "best of it" and welcome them to this world and hope the stages of life go well.

I just got home from work and as I am typing, Barbie is performing her duty.


----------



## maryjane

I'm so excited for you!!  This is a huge occasion! I can't wait to hear when they hatch!


----------



## Victor

Maryjane, I just read your post about your twin babies! It seems like baby pigeons are just, "SO-IN"!  

It is mid-day now, and Paris is sitting on his eggs and doing his fatherly duty. Barbie in in the next cage, preening and doing stretch exercises. Barbie sat on them all night through the morning and now it is his turn. It is just so remarkable to see this joint parenting effort from two pigeons. You know, it is one thing to read about pigeons and eggs and how they are born, but a totally different prospective is attained when one actually sees the process in real life. It is beautiful.


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Victor,

I am sure your enjoying every moment watching them in their domestic duties, they know exactly when its time to switch duties, the "changing of the hguard" I call it.

Barbie and Paris sound like they will be wonderful parents.


----------



## Jiggs

congrats V. should only be about 17 days now - make sure you post pictures - I can nevr get enough of pictures!!!!!!


----------



## Victor

Hi Treesa, Yes they are very dutifully rotating, though Barbie does the bulk of the sitting, but does get her day leisure time away from eggsitting. They seemcomfortable with me changing their newspaper daily and geeze she has been having some messy smelly poops. She jumped on my hand today...I think she still loves me! 

Jiggs~ 17 days you predict? I say you guys are probably right since this is not new to some of you. This is so exciting...does it ever wear off?

I spoke to my daughter about shipping the pictures I took a few days ago so I can post the before hatch day.


----------



## Jiggs

Yip - 17 days - as you say it is hot there, plus mum and dad doing the "thing" and they must be relaxed, they laid within hours of "on time" as I know you are giving the best feed so therefore I have taken off 6 to 12 hours off hatching time with the time difference (8 hours between yourself and me) it should be around then .

And I do hope you enjoy - I would like to re-iterate that you need to check (especially with the first round) that the crops stay full as I have had young birds with babies that just like to feed the stronger chick!! Plus they should still sit on the babes all the time until they are at least a week old (ok - depending on the temperature).

And I was not joking about the pics!!!


----------



## Lovebirds

Victor said:


> This is so exciting...does it ever wear off?



NO..........it does not.......not for me anyway.......I will admit that by the time my YB raising season is winding down, it does become a little tedious cleaning around 32 nest bowls every day for two months......but I still love the babies and can't wait every year to start raising them.


----------



## mr squeaks

So, Lovebirds says FEBRUARY 8 and Jiggs says 17 days (FEBRUARY 10, Jiggs?)

Mmmm, I smell "contest"...BOTH are marked with a question mark on my calendar. Starting w/the 8th, I will become EXTRA vigilent!

BTW, FYI for those who have male pijies only...Squeaks makes like the hens when he's in "daddy" mode: infrequent, LARGE and sometimes smelly poops! I swear he's doing 1 wk "mate" to 3 "daddy!"

No, Victor, I would also say that the joy, awe and thrill NEVER go away when you have your very own (in a manner of speaking ) babies!!

AND, you know the BEST part? I get ALL the FUN and anticipation _without_ the work!  
(sorry, just couldn't resist!!)


----------



## Jiggs

Well the 10th it is - or late 9th anyway. Lovebirds was the first 2 answer in my comp so I will have to stand by my word


----------



## mr squeaks

OK, so EITHER the *EIGHTH (8)* - *NINTH (9)* - or *TENTH (10)*...

SO, what say gentle pigeon folk???

Only prize will be BRAGGING RIGHTS and taking your BIRTH PREDICTIONS, seriously, in the future. (AND, judging by Paris and Barbie, there WILL be a future!!


----------



## Lovebirds

First egg was found on 21 Jan and second egg was laid on 22 Jan, which means the first egg was laid on 20 Jan. 20 Jan to 31 Jan is 11 days and 8 Feb makes the 19 days. NOW.............my eggs always hatch on the 19th day. Sometimes I check early in the AM on hatch day and the babies are hatched already.....early in the AM is around 8:00. Then, sometimes I watch all day long on hatch day and the eggs don't hatch until late that night say around 8 or 9, so I then mark the hatch day as the NEXT day just for "number of days old" sake. A baby hatched early in the AM is a day old the next morning, but one hatched late in the evening or at night isn't really one day old the next day until very late. So, I stand by my 19 days.........8th Feb. STEADFASTLY.


----------



## Happy

Victor, My Prediction. I will have to go along with Renee on this & say Feb. 8 for them to hatch, but both eggs will be hatched by the morn. of the 9th... Course that is if you don't bother them too much being 1st time Parents!!!!!! Good Luck, Happy


----------



## Victor

Happy said:


> Course that is if you don't bother them too much being 1st time Parents!!!!!! Good Luck, Happy


Not to worry Happy, We are leaving them alone as much as humanly possible. In fact, when the others went outside to the pigeon coop the last couple of days to exercise, we kept the two parents in their maternity cages and let them handle their business.Paris had the chance to fly in the pigeon room, but he stayed inside the cage as Barbie nested, so I respected his choice. They seem content to take turns comforting their eggs and keeping each other company. The back section of their cage has a baby blanket draped over to give them privacy and a sense of security!


----------



## Maggie-NC

This is becoming another great thread. Isn't it amazing that so many people from all over the world are anticipating the birth of these little babies.

I love it!


----------



## Skyeking

Victor said:


> Hi Treesa, Yes they are very dutifully rotating, though Barbie does the bulk of the sitting, but does get her day leisure time away from eggsitting. They seemcomfortable with me changing their newspaper daily and geeze she has been having some messy smelly poops. She jumped on my hand today...I think she still loves me!



Hi Victor,

I gave two of my hens (sitting on eggs) with smelly poops a 1/4 of an alfalfa tablet several days, and the poops didn't smell anymore.


----------



## Lovebirds

Lady Tarheel said:


> This is becoming another great thread. Isn't it amazing that so many people from all over the world are anticipating the birth of these little babies.
> 
> I love it!


What will really be fun to see is what color they are. I've got a BBWF cock and a BC hen, in an individual breeding pen. They have one baby with LOTS of white and a BC. If I didn't know that the grandmother was mostly white, I'd be wondering where the heck this baby came from? I'm assuming that Victor doesn't know anything on the background of the parents, so anything could happen...........WHEEEE.......this IS FUN!!


----------



## Victor

Lovebirds said:


> I'm assuming that Victor doesn't know anything on the background of the parents, so anything could happen...........WHEEEE.......this IS FUN!!


Well Renee, you are accurate on that assumption. All I know about Barbie is that she is a relatively young (I am guessing 2 years) and a Grey blue bar. She is the pigeon I found on the road last Summer thinking was an oily rag. After examining her, we found a small rock embedded in her head right on top, and Bev performed the procedure of removing remove the rock with a sterilized needle and then applied neosporin. That is two she has rehabbed now! 

Paris originated from Northern Iowa and was a racer but got lost and became "feralized" and got down on his luck until a naturalist found him very weak and on the Virge of death. He has an ID band with the year 2002. Paris is a very strong, sturdy and athletic looking bird and I will post a recent picture soon of him as well.I adopted him last Summer and I believe before we took Barbie in. I would have to check records.

Thanks Treesa for the advice. I knew there was a pill that could be given, and meant to PM you. Thank you.


----------



## Lovebirds

Victor said:


> Well Renee, you are accurate on that assumption. All I know about Barbie is that she is a relatively young (I am guessing 2 years) and a Grey blue bar. She is the pigeon I found on the road last Summer thinking was an oily rag. After examining her, we found a small rock embedded in her head right on top, and Bev performed the procedure of removing remove the rock with a sterilized needle and then applied neosporin. That is two she has rehabbed now!
> 
> Paris originated from Northern Iowa and was a racer but got lost and became "feralized" and got down on his luck until a naturalist found him very weak and on the Virge of death. He has an ID band with the year 2002. Paris is a very strong, sturdy and athletic looking bird and I will post a recent picture soon of him as well.I adopted him last Summer and I believe before we took Barbie in. I would have to check records.



Guess we'll just have to "wait and see"..........fun fun........by the way, do you plan on banding these two babies?


----------



## Victor

Renee, You got the mind thought process engaged now. 

Only two of my pigeons are banded and they are Uchiwa my fantail and Paris. All my pigeons need to be banded.


----------



## mr squeaks

Lovebirds said:


> First egg was found on 21 Jan and second egg was laid on 22 Jan, which means the first egg was laid on 20 Jan. 20 Jan to 31 Jan is 11 days and 8 Feb makes the 19 days. NOW.............my eggs always hatch on the 19th day. Sometimes I check early in the AM on hatch day and the babies are hatched already.....early in the AM is around 8:00. Then, sometimes I watch all day long on hatch day and the eggs don't hatch until late that night say around 8 or 9, so I then mark the hatch day as the NEXT day just for "number of days old" sake. A baby hatched early in the AM is a day old the next morning, but one hatched late in the evening or at night isn't really one day old the next day until very late. So, I stand by my 19 days.........8th Feb. STEADFASTLY.


OK, Renee...no fair confusing me more than I already am! Just for kicks, I'm going for the *NINTH (9)* (because it's a "Scorpio" #) ANY TIME BETWEEN Midnight and Midnight... (sorry, Victor, SOME ONE will have to stay up all day and night on those TWO days, at least!!)

I know that one reason for my avid anticipation, is because Victor's birds came from all over the U.S. and we all "watched" and worried about the arrivals. We really "KNOW" about ALL his birds...  

Besides, who doesn't love a mystery???


----------



## Feather

A mystery is right! So noisy members.....we have dates, names and colors to have fun with. I bet when they are born they are pink and yellow.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi Victor & all, 

I'm going with the 9th on a hatch date myself You must be thrilled Victor. Candle the eggs soon if you can though and so that you don't get disappointed in case they are infertile.


----------



## Victor

Hi all~ the first picture here shows the two pigeon eggs: (more tomorrow!)


----------



## Lovebirds

Victor said:


> Renee, You got the mind thought process engaged now.
> 
> Only two of my pigeons are banded and they are Uchiwa my fantail and Paris. All my pigeons need to be banded.



Well, it's too late to band the adult birds........with a permenant band anyways, but you do want to put a permenant band on the babies. IF, God forbid, they ever became lost for some reason, they could be traced back to you. You can order bands from any of the supply places. I believe the minimum order though is 10 bands. I would offer you some, but our club is running short on 07 bands. I've got lots of old bands though, if you're interested. They would still be traceable, just wouldn't have the correct year on them.


----------



## bevslape

This one is Barbie and eggs. She was rolling them here.She looks like a proud mom doesn't she?


----------



## Skyeking

That is one very caring and loving mom, keeping her eye out on her future hatchlings.


----------



## Coolpigeon

*Just like a bed time story*

Once upon a time there was momma pigeon and there was daddy pigeon and then there was baby pigeons!


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Alex,

That was lovely, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Zaise

I was finally able to make it down to my parents house last night. It was SO exciting to see Barbie and Paris! Unfortunately I had just missed the shift change so I couldn't see the eggs but it was still so neat. Barbie was laying there looking so sweet and Paris was perched like a guard! Now you all have me wanting to shack up at mom & dads on the expected birthdays so I can see the babies born!


----------



## Victor

Barbie and Paris observed kissing soon after the first egg :


----------



## Victor

And here is another cute one. She seemed to be thanking him for just completing his shift of egg sitting.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Zaise said:


> I was finally able to make it down to my parents house last night. It was SO exciting to see Barbie and Paris! Unfortunately I had just missed the shift change so I couldn't see the eggs but it was still so neat. Barbie was laying there looking so sweet and Paris was perched like a guard! Now you all have me wanting to shack up at mom & dads on the expected birthdays so I can see the babies born!


Great pictures of the new mom & dad...Victor, Bev and Alex  She sure does look like the doting mom to be. 

Debra, how are you doing these days? I hope you're still recovering well after your surgery and taking it easy.


----------



## Zaise

Brad, I'm doing extremely well, thank you. I actually think I'm trying to recover a lot faster than my fiance and family would like me too! I'm just not the time to sit around and do nothing! Although, I must say, my baby-dog has really enjoyed me being around so much lately! I don't know what he'll do when I do go back to work!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Zaise said:


> Brad, *I'm doing extremely well,* thank you. I actually think I'm trying to recover a lot faster than my fiance and family would like me too! I'm just not the time to sit around and do nothing! Although, I must say, my baby-dog has really enjoyed me being around so much lately! I don't know what he'll do when I do go back to work!


Hi Debra...this is great to hear I'm so happy for you that your recovery has gone so well. Please do try to remember that your body went through a lot and to try to take it easy as best you can.  

I'm sure your dog has enjoyed having you around so much and has also played a good part in your recovery, along with your lovely, supportive family too.


----------



## Rooster2312

Hi Victor and congratulations!!

Just logged on after a week and am so happy to read this thread!! Exciting stuff!!

Jax has just left her eggs which are obviously infertile since she doesn't have a pigeon mate.......but one of these days, when the time is right, I'd like to get her a mate so she can hopefully have a couple of kids.

I'll be watching this thread with interest! Great pictures too, keep them coming!

Best wishes,

Lindi & Jax


----------



## littlestar

Congratulation Victor. The parents are so beautiful and those babies will be just as beautiful.


----------



## Garye

I'm so way behind on these posts because of losing my friend Garye. But congratulations! You're going to be a grandfather!


----------



## Lovebirds

Victor, have you candled your eggs? Just curious............


----------



## Victor

*Candle questions*

Funny you should ask Renee...Bev asked me th same question when I was cleaning the cages this afternoon. I told her I was thinking of doing that in a couple of days. I did not know if it was too soon. The parents are constantly on the eggs! This morning when I reached into the "maternity cage", Paris was in the other one (doors removed) and Barbie was earnestly pecking and puffing at me. She generally is the sweetest pigeon I have, but was in attack mode today!  I take it I can candle them now? I am to look for viens while the flashlight shines on the side, correct?


----------



## Lovebirds

Victor said:


> Funny you should ask Renee...Bev asked me th same question when I was cleaning the cages this afternoon. I told her I was thinking of doing that in a couple of days. I did not know if it was too soon. The parents are constantly on the eggs! This morning when I reached into the "maternity cage", Paris was in the other one (doors removed) and Barbie was earnestly pecking and puffing at me. She generally is the sweetest pigeon I have, but was in attack mode today!  I take it I can candle them now? I am to look for viens while the flashlight shines on the side, correct?



Attack mode is quite normal. Most all of them do this. Yep, looking for veins or some sign of life. Just be careful removing the eggs. They can very easily peck a hole in the egg or knock it out of your hand. I personally don't candle but one egg. If its viable, the other doesn't much matter, cause they've got to sit on them anyway. I reach in, palm down, pick up egg and remove it, with palm always down. Return egg the same way. Good luck..........


----------



## Victor

OK. We will candle at least one of them on Sunday. I am at work tonight and won't be home til near 1 in the morning. We will post our findings...good ones I hope.I will try and cattle them into the other attached cage, and then block the opening til I return the eggs to the nest...and then ask them for forgiveness. Thank you for the guidance.


----------



## TerriB

Victor said:


> ....I will try and cattle them into the other attached cage, and then block the opening til I return the eggs to the nest...and then ask them for forgiveness. Thank you for the guidance.


IMHO, having tried it both ways, Renee's technique seems to stress the birds less. Done quickly and smoothly, there is less upheaval than there is in blocking them away from their nest while you manhandle (their perspective) their pride and joy. Either way, good luck!

I always follow up with a bit of treat seeds. KD tends to hold a grudge longer than the others, and will eat a few seeds, then BITE me, then eat some more and repeat.


----------



## Lovebirds

TerriB said:


> IMHO, having tried it both ways, Renee's technique seems to stress the birds less. Done quickly and smoothly, there is less upheaval than there is in blocking them away from their nest while you manhandle (their perspective) their pride and joy. Either way, good luck!
> 
> I always follow up with a bit of treat seeds. KD tends to hold a grudge longer than the others, and will eat a few seeds, then BITE me, then eat some more and repeat.


I too feel it's best to leave who ever is on the nest, on the nest.......don't know what kind of nesting material you have, but sometimes when you try to lift them off of the nest, the nesting material will stick to thier toenails, thus lifting the eggs also. My husband broke an egg last year doing that. You do what you're comfortable with though. Good luck...........


----------



## Skyeking

Here is the link for Determining fertility/candling:  

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=14912

We will all be waiting......


----------



## Victor

*After thinking about it...*

Hi Terri, Renee , Treesa and all~ I have been treating them to a bit extra after I service their cages in the morning. They have been working hard performing their parental duties, and they could use the extra nourishment .

We started out with shredded newspaper for the nesting, but one of my co-workers gave me a large fruit basket with some nice brown shredded coarse paper . We placed it inside the cage and they put it inside their egg basket.

Treesa, I have placed your egg candling link in my favorites for now and plan on making a copy for my hard copy reference binder. I have never had a reason to really have this information before now but when someone had a question on babies, eggs, etc, I would just sit back and read when someone responded. It was never my "field of expertise" if you will! I am far from an expert but this sure has been a learning experience for all of us...and many of my co-workers are daily asking how the babies are.I have provided the pigeon talk link to some who have asked.

Now, as far as the candling for this set, Bev and I came to an agreement to leave the eggs alone. I hope this doesn't disappoint some of you, but it has been 7 days now for one as far as the incubation period is concerned, and we would rather not stress the couple any or take away their trust from us.
The anticipation and the ultimate surprise we believe is well worth the wait...like the old days of seeing if a child birth brings forth a boy...or a girl? We shall see if February 8th shows us new baby pigeons.


----------



## mr squeaks

*FEBRUARY NINTH 9th, Victor!*    

No problem and I understand what you are saying...I can wait...impatiently, but, I can wait...


----------



## Lovebirds

I don't like it......... _(just kidding)_ I understand completely. The main reason we pigeon racers candle eggs is, we have a limited number of days that we can raise babies and race them. So, if you've got 10 pairs of breeders (I wish  )and figure on getting 20 babies the first time around, to have hens sitting on eggs that are no good for 18 or 19 days is a waste of time for us. If we can determine that a set of eggs is no good, we can pull them after a few days and let the hen lay another set. So, we'll just sit back until *FEBRUARY 8TH * (MR. Squeaks) and see how it all turns out..........


----------



## mr squeaks

Lovebirds said:


> I don't like it......... _(just kidding)_ I understand completely. The main reason we pigeon racers candle eggs is, we have a limited number of days that we can raise babies and race them. So, if you've got 10 pairs of breeders (I wish  )and figure on getting 20 babies the first time around, to have hens sitting on eggs that are no good for 18 or 19 days is a waste of time for us. If we can determine that a set of eggs is no good, we can pull them after a few days and let the hen lay another set. So, we'll just sit back until *FEBRUARY 8TH * (MR. Squeaks) and see how it all turns out..........


Hey, Renee, if ONE is born on the 8th and one on the 9th, we BOTH WIN!!


----------



## Lovebirds

mr squeaks said:


> Hey, Renee, if ONE is born on the 8th and one on the 9th, we BOTH WIN!!


OK.......I'd be willing to split the difference with you!!  and this is a real possibility too..........


----------



## Victor

HEY! You girls gambling with my babies? What-sup with that!?


----------



## mr squeaks

Victor said:


> HEY! You girls gambling with my babies? What-sup with that!?


Victor, Paris(h) the thought! We are just discussing the birth date possibilities... NO money is exchanging hands (which is "gambling" to me...usually)... 

(busted, Renee...back to PMs!  )


----------



## jacobsshygrl

YAY congratulations Victor!! The due date is sooooo close!!! I hope you get to see the hatching process, Winnie hatched when I was asleep so I missed it, but woke up to a screaming little blind baby running around the incubator. lol. Your little ones sound like such great parents already, so protective, which I know my own mother would say is in no way a bad thing. lol. You can definately bet I'll be checking the forum all that week in high anticipation. Pictures are expected mister!!! I also love that you've decided against candleing for now. Its like when people decide against finding out the birth before their baby is born. Surprises are wonderful. I'm not good with surprises, so I admire that you are able to be patient and wait to see what happens. Candling is a lot of fun though, I remember when I first saw Winnie, or a least the embrio version of winnie, in his egg. It was so exciting to see that the egg you are holding in your hand has something moving and living in it rather than just a yolk. It was my frst candling experience (as I was never able to candle my quail, their shells were too dark and the eggs were too darn little). This little excitement of yours is bringing back all of these motherly memories for me. lol. It makes me want little ones again. Eeeek how exciting Victor!!!!


----------



## Lovebirds

mr squeaks said:


> Victor, Paris(h) the thought! We are just discussing the birth date possibilities... NO money is exchanging hands (which is "gambling" to me...usually)...
> 
> (busted, Renee...back to PMs!  )



Gosh darn it.........I never could get away with stuff ............Victor...no gambling........that's something I don't do......tried it a few times and was not good at it. My poker face just doesn't cut it..........BUT.......if I WAS a gambler....I'd go "all in" on FEB 8TH!!!


----------



## mr squeaks

Lovebirds said:


> Gosh darn it.........I never could get away with stuff ............Victor...no gambling........that's something I don't do......tried it a few times and was not good at it. My poker face just doesn't cut it..........BUT.......if I WAS a gambler....I'd go "all in" on FEB 8TH!!!


I *SAW* this post, Renee...very clever and sneaky...

NO cheating...  

However, to be "fair," I know how devastated you would be if the date was *FEB. 9th!!*


----------



## Lovebirds

mr squeaks said:


> I *SAW*
> However, to be "fair," I know how devastated you would be if the date was *FEB. 9th!!*


OH, not devastated.......it would be my luck (bad) showing again.....actually I'm used to it and have come to expect it...........


----------



## phyll

Hi Victor,
I'm so excited for all of you & really hope the eggs are fertile.
Only two nights ago, I saw baby pigeons for the very first time. They were unbelievably precious! 
When (& I sure hope they do) they hatch, please let us know immediately.

Phyll


----------



## Victor

*Up date*

Hello Phyll and everyone, I will be more than glad to inform you when the little one(s) come out of the egg(s)! A couple of members are predicting Thursday February 8th as hatch day, so we will take pictures of the big day. Unfortunately I have to be at work all day on te 8th, but we are hoping it will happen before Bev has to go on her school bus route.

Paris and Barbie are still doing an excellent job of nesting on their eggs, taking turns. They are both eating well. Her poops are still on the messy side, and she goes into attack mode when I attend to her maternity cage. I believe them to be excellent parents. They are taking this "eggs moment" very seroiusly.


----------



## Lovebirds

Victor said:


> Hello Phyll and everyone, I will be more than glad to inform you when the little one(s) come out of the egg(s)! A couple of members are predicting Thursday February 8th as hatch day, so we will take pictures of the big day. Unfortunately I have to be at work all day on te 8th, but we are hoping it will happen before Bev has to go on her school bus route.
> 
> Paris and Barbie are still doing an excellent job of nesting on their eggs, taking turns. They are both eating well. Her poops are still on the messy side, and she goes into attack mode when I attend to her maternity cage. I believe them to be excellent parents. They are taking this "eggs moment" very seroiusly.



Good to hear from you Victor........I've been thinking about you and the birdies, but what you can you say really? We ALL can only wait........and wait........and wait........... I remember the first of our eggs hatching way back in 2000. I thought they would NEVER hatch, and then the first set was in a top nest box where I couldn't get to them. My husband climbed up and got one baby for me to see......he'd seen them before. I'd never seen one. They were so precious......anyway, I know exactly how your whole family is feeling, BUT, we've only got 5 days to wait!! So, time really has gone by pretty quickly, although, probably not for you.  
Now, 7 years later, on "hatch days" I'm out to loft a million times a day, checking under hens, looking for babies. It really never gets old..........


----------



## Victor

Good to hear from you Victor......anyway, I know exactly how your whole family is feeling, BUT, we've only got 5 days to wait!! 

I agree Renee time has been going by slowly but we have been patient. Two of my grandsons are living with us now, so they are experiencing first hand just like we are. Two of my other grandkids are spending the week end, and this is the first time they have seen a real live pigeon eggs. This is exciting for them as well! I gave them a presention this afternoon and they saw Barbie in action defending her eggs as I was changing the paper . I don't bother the eggs at all, but the bottom line...my hand is inside and it does not belong in her space.

I thought it was cute when my 12 year old grand daughter Desi commented, "wow she is a very good mom, isn't she?" I replied back,"yes they both are and I am proud of both of them."


----------



## Victor

*family photo~*

Hi everyone, I found this cute picture I didn't know I had taken. It reminds me of a family photo!


----------



## mr squeaks

HI VICTOR AND ALL!!

Just flyin' by to say that I am still patiently waiting for *THE 9TH!*


----------



## Zaise

Ooh Dad! I have a good idea! Since I'm still not back to work with my recovery I should come hang out at your house while you guys are at work and "egg-sit"! I can have my camera ready just in case it happens while you are all at work.  

Heh, it'd be more excitement than I usually get during the day anymore.


----------



## mr squeaks

Zaise said:


> Ooh Dad! I have a good idea! Since I'm still not back to work with my recovery I should come hang out at your house while you guys are at work and "egg-sit"! I can have my camera ready just in case it happens while you are all at work.
> 
> Heh, it'd be more excitement than I usually get during the day anymore.


PERMIT ME TO BE THE FIRST TO SECOND THIS IDEA!!  

Does anyone know if pijies are born more in the EARLY mormings, during the DAY, or LATE at night????

You may have to take a nap, Zaise!


----------



## phyll

Victor,
I was going to suggest that your family take turns watching the eggs.
Lo & behold, I see that your daughter has already volunteered.

Here's what you do if the blessed event occurs while you are at work.
The second the babies begin to hatch,the egg-sitter on duty will notify you. You immediately begin "maternity leave" & go home. 

Phyll


----------



## Lovebirds

mr squeaks said:


> Does anyone know if pijies are born more in the EARLY mormings, during the DAY, or LATE at night????


Any time of the day or night. I had three sets of eggs that were supposed to hatch yesterday. One was hatched about 12:00, one was hatched about 4:00 and the other set of eggs were just starting to pip really good around 4:00 but were not out of the egg when I checked the last time around 9:30 last night. I assume they will be there this morning. So..................Victor might get up at 5:00 AM and find babies, or they may sit and wait ALL DAY LONG........


----------



## Victor

Zaise said:


> Ooh Dad! I have a good idea! Since I'm still not back to work with my recovery I should come hang out at your house while you guys are at work and "egg-sit"! I can have my camera ready just in case it happens while you are all at work.
> 
> Heh, it'd be more excitement than I usually get during the day anymore.


I just read your post today. Yes, I think that is an excellent idea. Some of the members are predicting February 8th except Squeaks is holding firmly to February 9th. Come on down, and bring "Baby dog" with you so he can visit our mutts too! *(please do bring your camera!)*


----------



## TAWhatley

ALL RIGHT! We are all set with an official egg sitter armed and ready with a camera! How eggciting! You go, Slape family!  

Terry


----------



## Victor

OK try not to laugh y'all. I have questions to ask:

Will the parents know when the hatching is about to begin? Will they know when to move off the eggs or will they just sit on them and adjust themselves as needed?  

After the hatching, will it be safe to change the paper on the bottom or risk having my fingers shreaded to mere bone by mother Barbie !?


----------



## TAWhatley

Victor said:


> OK try not to laugh y'all. I have questions to ask:
> 
> Will the parents know when the hatching is about to begin? Will they know when to move off the eggs or will they just sit on them and adjust themselves as needed?
> 
> After the hatching, will it be safe to change the paper on the bottom or risk having my fingers shreaded to mere bone by mother Barbie !?


Victor,

Just leave them alone for a few days after hatching .. the parents will figure everything out and you don't need to be Mr. Clean right off.

Yes, the parents will know when to get off the eggs or IF to get off .. the eggs need to be kept warm in order for the babies to hatch.
The birds know what they are doing, so just let them do it, and enjoy you grandfids!


Terry


----------



## Lovebirds

Victor said:


> Will the parents know when the hatching is about to begin? Will they know when to move off the eggs or will they just sit on them and adjust themselves as needed?
> 
> After the hatching, will it be safe to change the paper on the bottom or risk having my fingers shreaded to mere bone by mother Barbie !?


I agree with Terry...just leave them alone for a few days. Especially since this a thier first time. I've got birds that I can actually pick up thier babies as soon as they hatch. I even pull the eggs shells out for them. Then I have some that all I know is that there is a baby under there somewhere.  I went to band two babies the other day and much to my surprise, there was only one baby. There wasn't even another egg, so this hen must have laid only one. She's a young hen, new to my loft and fiercely protects her box, so I have left her completely alone. Had no idea about the one baby only until I fought with her to get the baby and band it.
The parents do feel the baby pecking at the egg shell and they know it's hatching. Some fanciers use this trick, or so I've heard.........they put a cricket or some type of bug in a plastic egg just before shipping a hen to a race. She thinks the egg is hatching and "SUPPOSEDLY" will come home faster.


----------



## bevslape

Thank you both Terry and Renee. He is starting to get nervous.


----------



## Skyeking

Victor said:


> Will the parents know when the hatching is about to begin?


Mom or dad, depending on who is sitting on the eggs, can feel the pipping and sense the movement going on under them. They can feel the little one moving inside the egg.


----------



## Lovebirds

bevslape said:


> Thank you both Terry and Renee. He is starting to get nervous.


Victor, I understand being nervous.......been there......BUT, you need to wait a couple more days!!


----------



## Zaise

TAWhatley said:


> .. the parents will figure everything out and you don't need to be Mr. Clean right off.
> 
> 
> Terry



Hahaha! MY dad not be Mr. Clean? You have got to be kidding! He won't be able to resist!


----------



## TAWhatley

Zaise said:


> Hahaha! MY dad not be Mr. Clean? You have got to be kidding! He won't be able to resist!


BWAAAAHAAAHAAA! Poor Victor .. known by all for his Mr. Cleanliness  We love ya, Victor! Just be sure to give Paris and Barbie a chance to look after their babies themselves!  

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks

VICTOR! LISTEN UP!!

_relaaax.... breathe....again....breathe...in and out slooooowly..._  

Trust the 'force'... I mean your BIRDS!! Let them do their "thing!!" For the first few DAYS...just WATCH...  

We all know these babes are your first...and we are ALL here in support - just a mouse click away if you have questions...most of us know what you are going through...so hang in there...Bev has BEEN THERE and DONE THAT, so follow her calm example...

*you ARE calm, right, Bev???*

All will go weeellll....follow these words....reeelaaax...breathe...reeeelaax....breatheeee...good boy...

  Love and Hugs to all...


----------



## Lovebirds

*ONE MORE DAY!!! *


----------



## Victor

Lovebirds said:


> *ONE MORE DAY!!! *


I knew you were going to say that.


----------



## Lovebirds

Victor said:


> I knew you were going to say that.


I just couldn't help myself.............


----------



## Feather

To the Slape Family,

You will enjoy this! They are such endearing parents.

Feather


----------



## mr squeaks

Lovebirds said:


> *ONE MORE DAY!!! *




Mmmmm, *ONE and A HALF to TWO MORE DAYS... *


I know that BOTH Renee and Victor would KNOW that I would be chiming in!

Ohhhh, the suspense... 

*P.S. ZAISE...WE ARE COUNTING ON YOUR WATCHFUL EYES!!! I say that because I KNOW that Renee wouldn't be above claiming the 8th when they were really born on the 9th...but no one was watching. WE NEED PROOF!!*


----------



## pigeonmama

Hey,
We have a new squeaker here in Maine. Caden Alexander Bardsley was born today at 12:54. He weighs 5 lbs. 7 oz. and is all squawk and holler. Caden wasn't due until 3/6, and was scheduled for c-sect on 2/14, but due to complications and an "I can't wait" attitude, he's now here.
Daryl


----------



## Lovebirds

mr squeaks said:


> *P.S. ZAISE...WE ARE COUNTING ON YOUR WATCHFUL EYES!!! I say that because I KNOW that Renee wouldn't be above claiming the 8th when they were really born on the 9th...but no one was watching. WE NEED PROOF!!*


Oh SHI!!!  That hurts WAY DOWN DEEP my dear..............I would NEVER do such a thing,  (unless I KNEW BEYOND A SHADOW OF A DOUBT I could get away with it.  )


----------



## Lovebirds

pigeonmama said:


> Hey,
> We have a new squeaker here in Maine. Caden Alexander Bardsley was born today at 12:54. He weighs 5 lbs. 7 oz. and is all squawk and holler. Caden wasn't due until 3/6, and was scheduled for c-sect on 2/14, but due to complications and an "I can't wait" attitude, he's now here.
> Daryl


Well I must say, that must have been a heck of an egg.  
Well, congratulations are in order,,,,,,,,but I think that little Caden needs his very own thread. If he's got an "I can't wait" attitude, then he's probably got a "hey, I'm here and I ain't sharing the news with no baby pigeon" attitude too.  
For real though, glad he's entered the world.


----------



## TAWhatley

Congratulations, Daryl! That's quite a squeaker for sure  

Terry


----------



## Skyeking

pigeonmama said:


> Hey,
> We have a new squeaker here in Maine. Caden Alexander Bardsley was born today at 12:54. He weighs 5 lbs. 7 oz. and is all squawk and holler. Caden wasn't due until 3/6, and was scheduled for c-sect on 2/14, but due to complications and an "I can't wait" attitude, he's now here.
> Daryl


Congratulations Grandma!  Oh what a happy day.


----------



## Victor

We are close to sharing a _hatch day _with your Caden. Congratulations Pigeonmama!


----------



## Reti

That is wonderful. Congratulations Daryl.

Reti


----------



## Victor

*Pre Hatch Day Up-date*

Well, just a few hours til hatch day as predicted by one of the baby experts, Renee. To pigeon keepers that have 25,50, or a hundred, it probably is almost just "another day", but to us, well, you know, it is pretty eggs-citing since this is our first.  

The parents are still very diligently egg sitting around the clock. Very rarely is one ever off the nest , I have been feeding them a little extra, and making sure they are ready for the feedings coming up.I have also stayed away from the nest as much as possible when changing the paper. Usually Paris is egg sitting when I service their maternity cage. I believe I have earned some trust with him. 

It will be a long 24 hours. Thanks you all for your moral support.

The clock is ticking away.


----------



## Lovebirds

Victor said:


> Well, just a few hours til hatch day as predicted by one of the baby experts, Renee.



Boy oh Boy......if these babies don't hatch tomorrow, I'll never hear the end of it!!!  
COME ON BABIES!!! BREAK OUTTA THAT SHELL!!! I KNOW YOU CAN DO IT!!!


----------



## Maggie-NC

Daryl, CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR NEW GRANDBABY CADEN.

Be sure to spoil him like good little grannies are supposed to and post some pictures soon.


Victor - I am so looking forward to your grand babies - don't care which day they arrive just as long as they are healthy.


----------



## mr squeaks

Lovebirds said:


> Boy oh Boy......if these babies don't hatch tomorrow, I'll never hear the end of it!!!
> 
> *For sure, for sure, Renee. After all, YOU are the expert! I'm just an amateur...possibly a VERY lucky one  *
> 
> COME ON BABIES!!! BREAK OUTTA THAT SHELL!!! I KNOW YOU CAN DO IT!!!


Uh huh...a pijie is gonna hatch when a pijie is gonna.....uh - hatch!  Take your time, guys!

Well, Daryl, HAPPY GRAMDMA TIME! I am quite sure you will enjoy to the fullest and will probably even have a picture of Caden at work!  Obviously, Caden didn't want to be a "Fish" (Pisces), but a "Futurian" (Aquarius)...bet he will live on the Moon some day!


----------



## Zaise

mr squeaks said:


> *P.S. ZAISE...WE ARE COUNTING ON YOUR WATCHFUL EYES!!! I say that because I KNOW that Renee wouldn't be above claiming the 8th when they were really born on the 9th...but no one was watching. WE NEED PROOF!!*


Jester and I will be "egg-sitting" tomorrow while my mom and dad are at work. I have my camera charged and we'll be ready! If it doesn't happen tomorrow, I'll be egg-sitting again every day until it happens.  It'll be a lot more exciting than my usual day sitting at home. I can't wait to go back to work!


----------



## mr squeaks

Thanks, Zaise! Be sure to take a nice long nap during the "day" as it's that up to midnight that's the kicker.   

(I REALLY am excited and won't be upset if they ARE born on the 8th, just so they are healthy. I'm sure their parents will be great!)


----------



## Lovebirds

Well, here we are, 5:45 in the AM. I'm ready for the good news anytime today...........
All joking aside, here's hoping for two BEAUTIFUL, HEALTHY babies, no matter when they arrive................


----------



## mr squeaks

YEP! 

JUST *12 HOURS* to go (it's NOON here in Mesa, AZ!)


----------



## Feather

Hi fellow nosy members!

Just checking in. Anything cracking?

I can see all of the "Lil Fairy Godmothers" are starting to gather.


----------



## Victor

Hi all, I am unfortunately at work now, but my daughter Debra (Zaise) is pigeon sitting as I type. We will keep you posted.

Ohhh this is so eggs-citing!


----------



## mr squeaks

...and the clock ticks on...and on...(sung to "And The Beat Goes On")  

Sure is a close contest about WHO is more excited with this event... 

Victor, you have to "concentrate" on your work...the rest of us get to relax(??!!) and waaaait! 

I think Renee is the MOST anxious! After all, her reputation is on the line!


----------



## Lovebirds

mr squeaks said:


> I think Renee is the MOST anxious! After all, her reputation is on the line!


Ok. What I want to know is...........is someone going to be up to the stroke of midnight watching this event unfold??? LOL
You know, unless the parent (whichever is on the nest when they hatch) actually gets up and moves, you may not even know they are there. Unless someone is sticking their hands up under the parent checking.??
OR, if they hatch and then an hour or so later, they feed the baby, then you'll know..............
Let's see.......we've got about 7 hours left?? 
Oh the suspense..................


----------



## Feather

Don't cheat me out of my 9 hrs. until midnight.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Feather said:


> Don't cheat me out of my 9 hrs. until midnight.



Feather is right. 

Victor, what time zone are you going to use? My goodness, this could go on and on and still be the 8th hours from now.


----------



## Lovebirds

Lady Tarheel said:


> Feather is right.
> 
> Victor, what time zone are you going to use? My goodness, this could go on and on and still be the 8th hours from now.



Victor is an hour behind us Maggie........I think. So we've actually go until 1:00 AM our time........


----------



## Happy

I say we use Pacific Time!!!!!.... Love it Feather "Is anything Cracking"  Happy


----------



## Feather

I second that Happy! I think we should wait until everyone has a midnight.


----------



## Lovebirds

Feather said:


> I second that Happy! I think we should wait until everyone has a midnight.


So does that mean if they hatch at 3:00 AM MY time, I would still be right because it's only midnight on the other side of the US?  
We can't be making up these rules as we go...........
Are we sure that Zaise hasn't fallen asleep??
ZAISE??? Are you still with us???

PS: I see Victor is still here.............how long you got to work man?? Tell your boss you got better things to do, like "watch eggs hatch".........LOL


----------



## Lovebirds

Maybe they've already hatched and Victor's family wants him to be the FIRST to know and see them.........and they're keeping it a surprise till he gets home.


----------



## Feather

Well I would think so Renee. When you called the day, I naturally went along with what you said. Your not going to cut my time short now are you? The malls are still open here after you've reached your midnight.

Victor...better yet tell them you quit!


----------



## Lovebirds

Feather said:


> Well I would think so Renee. When you called the day, I naturally went along with what you said. Your not going to cut my time short now are you? The malls are still open here after you've reached your midnight.


I guess we're going to have to let Victor decide this one. What ever he says, we'll go along with. I'm just DYING to know if there's some new babies!!!


----------



## bevslape

Zaise here...my mom just saw a crack in an egg!!!
I didn't see it because Barbie sat back down before I could get there. But it's starting! 
Does anyone know how long it takes a lil one to get out of the egg??


----------



## Lovebirds

bevslape said:


> Zaise here...my mom just saw a crack in an egg!!!
> I didn't see it because Barbie sat back down before I could get there. But it's starting!
> Does anyone know how long it takes a lil one to get out of the egg??


It can take anywhere from a few hours to 12 or 24 hours. Just depends on the baby. I've had them hatch at all times of the day and night. It's just sit back and watch now. At least you KNOW now that you DO HAVE BABIES!!
YIPPEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

PS: I had eggs hatching today. I check two sets about 11:00 and they were pipping. At 3:00 one set had hatched and the other hadn't.


----------



## bevslape

BLASTED! False alarm.  

Mom must've seen a shadow from the nesting material. We were naughty and coaxed Barbie to stand up and we got a good look at them.

Sorry guys.


----------



## Feather

Well nosy members, I can't wait until Victor scratches his head and wonders....((((why the heck do they call them squeakers????)))).


----------



## Lovebirds

bevslape said:


> BLASTED! False alarm.
> 
> Mom must've seen a shadow from the nesting material. We were naughty and coaxed Barbie to stand up and we got a good look at them.
> 
> Sorry guys.


OH well..........we'll just continue to wait for any updated news............


----------



## Lovebirds

Feather said:


> Well nosy members, I can't wait until Victor scratches his head and wonders....((((why the heck do they call them squeakers????)))).


It won't take him long to figure that one out............ cause there's not much cuter in this world than a little one squeaking for food and flapping that little wing saying "come on Mom......feed me, faster, faster"..


----------



## mr squeaks

Oh MY, dilemma, dilemma...I FORGOT ALL ABOUT DAYLIGHT SAVINGS TIME (stupid idea!). Besides, AZ does not DO DST...thank goodness! I have enough to worry about with WHEN the 9th occurs! At least I KNOW what time it is HERE!   

ACTUALLY, I SEEM TO BE THE ONLY ONE UP (except Zaise??) AND since it's 11:30 HERE ...MUST BE past MIDNIGHT THERE...so I 

*WIN!!*???

Of course, we ARE assuming there ARE BABES!!


Mmmmm, IF there are no babies THIS time around...will be interesting to see if I'll be able to go through this suspense - *again! *

I mean, I'm staying up WAY past my bedtime, which means I get up later, which means my cats are mad at me for not feeding them EARLY and Squeaks is upset because he can't be out and about and starts stomping around interrupting my sleep and then, I'm grouchy because I DIDN'T get enough sleep....*sigh* oh, the strain...


----------



## Lovebirds

I guess it's safe to assume that either there aren't any babies? or there aren't any babies YET??


----------



## mr squeaks

Well, either the Slapes are so excited because the babies hatched and are so busy avidly watching parents and babes, that ALL of them *forgot* to let the rest of us know what is happening...*OR*

 unfortunately, there are no babies this time...


----------



## Feather

Good morning everyone! Yes, I am on line a little early today. Not yet huh?


----------



## bevslape

*Bev here...
Sorry to keep you guys waiting. I had to go to work for a while this morning (how inconvenient ). I just checked and Barbie is still egg sitting. No sign that they are hatching yet. Debra (Zaise) will be coming over again today to keep watch while Victor and I am at work later. We will let you know as soon as something happens (hopefully no more false alarms ) * * (my bad  ... sorry)*


----------



## Lovebirds

Don't feel bad.........this morning I'm out in the loft, and I see both parents standing in the box and no one is on the nest, so, dreading what I might find, I reach up and feel in the nest and there's two eggs there!! So, I go check my board that I keep all my notes on and supposedly these babies should be 5 days old today!  When I know eggs are hatching, I just reach under the parent and "feel" around. If I feel eggs then I know there not hatched. If I feel a little baby then I know they ARE hatched. I must have felt the parents foot or something 5 days ago, because I thought they had a baby under them. Of course once I know there are babies, I don't mess with them at all unless I see a problem or happen to catch them off of the nest while getting a drink of water or pooping. So.....I've got 2 less babies than I thought I had. 
Happens to the best of us..............


----------



## Victor

*Day nine*

Well folks...at this posting, 10:19 am Friday morning, still no activity. The mom and dad are still vigorously sitting on the eggs and are keeping it quite fluffy with the two types of shredded paper that have been provided for them.
This cold spell turned out to be more than a week or so, and all the pet pigeons, Tooter,Beaksley,Rosco,Uchiwa,Paris and Barbie have been sheltered in the back heated laundry/storage room by a sunny window. All but the parents have been taken out in the coop on sunny "warmer" days for a few hours of coop flight time. Paris and Barbie have had the opportunity for flying in the room, but have chosen to stay in their maternity cage, so I have respected their choice.

I just cleaned out the cages, her poops are still a bit on the smelly side, but not as big and splashy...getting more solid, though still prolific.His are very normal, so he is taking the stress well. Actually, Paris and I have bonded fairly well since he has been in the house. He is hopping on my arm and allowing some stroking opportunities from my hand, which is a big advancement for him and I.

When I cleansed and replaced the newspaper, I had a moment to check the eggs closely and see no beak holes or cracks. 

Maybe the hatching will be today? 

Perhaps Shi will have her prediction come true?

The clock continues to tick tock.

Nosy members will be entertaining me today!


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Victor,

You may not even see any holes or cracks, but merely a little area might feel rough where the shell is protruding, like a tiny eruption. That is where the baby is pecking the shell from the inside, and is just the beginning.


----------



## Victor

Honey (Bevslape) Hi ...I am hoping you read this before you go on your school route...I tried calling and keep getting a busy signal. The phone must be off the hook!!!???


----------



## Feather

Do you think the egg hatched with such a BANG that it knocked the phone off of the hook?


----------



## Victor

Ohhhh. good point Ms Feather! 

Did you get the WW pictures I sent you?


----------



## Feather

Yes Victor....I recieved the pictures, and I loved them.

Feather


----------



## Victor

*Baby up-date!*

Hi all!!!!

Guess what!!!!!!? 

More later...gotta get back to work!


----------



## bevslape

Victor Alan Slape!! Stop Teasing Them!

We have two fuzzy yellow babies. Pictures coming up.


----------



## Feather

Victor Alan Slape is so funny!!!!!

Thank You Bev.....and congadulations to all.

Shi....Good calculating. There must be something to be said about Mr. Squeaks sitting on those fake eggs.

All of the Godmothers will be gathering soon.

Feather


----------



## Lovebirds

*ALL RIGHT!!!! YOO HOO*


----------



## bevslape

*Picture # 1*

_What a good Mom._


----------



## Lovebirds

Well, welcome to the world little ones.......how adorable.


----------



## bevslape

*Picture # 2*

A view from above.


----------



## Lovebirds

Where is that Mr. Squeaks??? Ok Shi.......you called it lady........February 9th,
2007. It don't matter. This pigeon family has two new little ones to watch grow up. How cool is that??


----------



## bevslape

*Picture # 3*

What a cutie.


----------



## bevslape

*By the way...*

Zipper says Peek-a-boo!


----------



## Reti

CONGRATULATIONS TO THE NEW GRANDPARENTS


HI ZIPPER


----------



## phyll

YEAY, YEAY, YEAY, THE BABIES ARE FINALLY HERE!!!

Congratulations to Barbie, Paris & your entire family!
May God bless all of you! I'm so happy for you!

Phyll


----------



## pigeonmama

Oh !!! Oh !!!, Wonderful news !! I love wonderful, great news like this !!! Yippee, Yahoo. Hooray !!!
 
Daryl


----------



## Maggie-NC

WHOOHOO! AND, NOT JUST ONE, BUT......TWO!

Victor, you are a tease. Bev, thank you for not being a tease. The suspense was excruciating.

Boy, I am so happy. Is there any chance one of them could have hatched yesterday, after all?

They are just the cutest little babies and Barbie looks so pleased with herself - as she should!   

I hope I can be included as a honorary godmother. Course, these babies will have so many godparents they'll never remember us all.

And to Zipper - you are just the cutest little squirrel I ever saw. Tell your mama to give you a big kiss from me.


----------



## bevslape

Lady Tarheel said:


> WHOOHOO! AND, NOT JUST ONE, BUT......TWO!
> 
> 
> Boy, I am so happy. Is there any chance one of them could have hatched yesterday, after all?
> 
> And to Zipper - you are just the cutest little squirrel I ever saw. Tell your mama to give you a big kiss from me.



I don't think one hatched yesterday because when the parents changed places both eggs were intact this morning.

I will give Zipper an couple of extra scratches behind the ears for you but she is not really into kisses. _( I'd like to keep my lips )_

Here is a pic of the two of them. Parents were changing places when I took the picture.


----------



## TAWhatley

Congratulations on the two newest Slape family members! They are positively adorable. Kindly inundate us with pictures and stories  

Terry


----------



## Skyeking

Congratulations Paris and Barbie... on the hatching of your two darling babies!  

 ...and congratulations to the whole Slape family.

What a wonderful way to start the weekend


----------



## AZfiddler_1996

YEAH!! Congratulations, Slape family!!!! They are adorable!! All of the pictures are cute, but my favorite was the third.  

Alice


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Congrats to the doting Grand Parents; Bev & Victor! Also, congratulations to the rest of the Slapes and to Barbie and Paris themselves for making this miracle happen

Well Shi...looks like you and I were right...not a big surprise really, LOLOLOL

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=176344&postcount=63


----------



## Zaise

Barbie's doing a great job of keeping those babies warm! Every time I go in there to try to sneak a peek she's sitting on them! Ahh, well, good for her...doing her job well. I suppose I can be patient for awhile and wait for them to be ready to hop out of the nest. 
Oh, and the parents already cleaned up the nest and tossed the shells out. They must take after Papa Mr. Clean.


----------



## mr squeaks

HERE I AM! AND, for ONCE I'm SPEECHLESS! 

WELL, OK, THAT WAS A MOMENT AGO!!! NOW, I'M NOT!!

Where to begin??? 

First: CONGRATULATIONS TO PARIS AND BARBIE ON YOUR ADORABLE BABIES!!! WELL DONE!! (I feel a special rapport, y'know!)

ALLTHE SLAPES: HOW PROUD YOU ALL ARE, I KNOW!!! WELL DONE TOO IN LETTING THE PARENTS DO THEIR "THING!"!!

OBVIOUSLY, I AM SIMPLY DELIGHTED AND BESIDE MYSELF!

Scorpio psychic power wills out! YEEESSSSS! (Aren't you a Taurus, Brad? That's my Rising Sign...you must have caught the "vibes!"  )

Renee: OK, I admit I was also kinda lucky! I sincerely doubt that I will be so "lucky" the next guess around. Your experience will give me a hard run any day! Thanks for the "fun!"

The pictures are really GREAT. So nice and clear! And now, the fun begins as ALL the Slapes watch the little ones grow and grow and....

Pretty soon....*NAMING* TIME!!!   

HI ZIPPER! How are you doing with all the excitement??? 

LOVE....HUGS....SCRITCHES....


----------



## Victor

Wow ever body, what a way to start the week end as Treesa said! I was at work when I got a call from home telling me it happened, and quickly. I showed my assistant dispatcher the pictures of the babies Bev and my daughters posted on Pigeon Talk. I had to work late tonight and did not make it home till almost midnight. Barbie was sitting on her kids and Paris was squatted down on his perch with a lion king expression on his wise looking face!

Renee, you were almost on it, but the guess was pretty darn good. I have to admit I was starting to worry this afternoon, thinking maybe....just maybe, they might be infertile. Oh, what a disappointment that would be to the two very devoted parents, Barbie and Paris.

Shi, congratulations to you and Brad on your prediction. So, now I have to come up with some names Shi? I think I will give it a while to see what they look like and what kind of personalities they develop.

Alice, I am with you. Post 177 pic number 3 is also my favorite. She is looking at her babies as any devoted loving mother would see her child. So caring and compassionate. I showed Vince,the bus driver that brought me a hurt pigeon he found on his route last year, the picture and he had a smile and a tear in his eyes.

Phyll, I know you have connections in Heaven, so please do say a little prayer that all goes well the next few days.

Daryl, I love wonderful news too and today we all had some ups and downs, so this was good.

Terry, more pictures? Sure thing! Zaise took some more and we will plaster a few more soon!

Maggie, I would be honored to have you as an honorary godmother !

Feather, you were right...all the godmothers are showing up!

Reti, thanks for the well wishes to you and all!


----------



## Lovebirds

Victor and family, I was happy to "loose" this little contest.  I was a little worried too that the eggs weren't fertile. I"m so glad they both hatched. Your family is going to enjoy the next month like you won't believe. You stated before that it might not be a big deal to those who do this all the time. It might not be as BIG of a deal, but I assure you that there is nothing like watching these little guys grow. I can't wait to see your pictures and hear your stories. I've raised a few birds in the house and that is something very special. Being able to REALLY watch the parents and how they absolutley dote over these little ones is something every person should witness at least once in their lifetime. So, one more time..........CONGRATULATIONS.........this is going to be TONS OF FUN for us all..........


----------



## Lin Hansen

Victor, Bev and family,

Congratulations to you all!

I dozed off early last night and slept a little late this morning, so I'm just receiving this wonderful news!

A very great way to start my day!

Best of luck and best wishes!

Linda


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

bevslape said:


> Victor Alan Slape!! Stop Teasing Them!


LOL! That was funny, Bev Meant to comment on the adorable photo of Zipper too, and glad you snuck in a photo of him with the baby pics

The pigeon chicks are adorable for sure, enjoy watching them grow cuz it goes by fast. Take lots and lots of pictures too


----------



## Victor

Renee, I was really counting on the 8th, and yesterday morning when there seemed to be no change, I was starting to think the same thing. I to;d Bev that it would be a shame, as Paris and Barbie seem so devoted to their eggs. She called me in the mid afternoon before she left on her school run, and said both parent birds were in the the nest and seemed to be rolling the eggs. I just didn't know what to make of that, especially since the basket is suitable for only one comfortably.

Lin, thanks, and I am happy to start your weekend off right!

Brad...evertime I get in trouble she has to through in my FULL name! My mom used to do that all the time to? What is it with the girls doing that????
I told Bev I wasn't "teasing" but merely throwing out a few seeds. 

Anyway, as of this posting, Barbie is perched and Paris is ...oh my goodness, I can't call it egg sitting anymore now can I? Is he perhaps, baby sitt-ing?


----------



## mr squeaks

Victor said:


> Renee, I was really counting on the 8th, and yesterday morning when there seemed to be no change, I was starting to think the same thing. I to;d Bev that it would be a shame, as Paris and Barbie seem so devoted to their eggs. She called me in the mid afternoon before she left on her school run, and said both parent birds were in the the nest and seemed to be rolling the eggs. I just didn't know what to make of that, especially since the basket is suitable for only one comfortably.
> 
> Lin, thanks, and I am happy to start your weekend off right!
> 
> Brad...evertime I get in trouble she has to through in my FULL name! My mom used to do that all the time to? What is it with the girls doing that????
> I told Bev I wasn't "teasing" but merely throwing out a few seeds.
> 
> *You guys aren't alone...the gals get the full name treatment too. Quite an effective to say..."I MEAN NOW!!" or "You are SURE in TROUBLE now!!" *
> 
> Anyway, as of this posting, Barbie is perched and Paris is ...oh my goodness, I can't call it egg sitting anymore now can I? Is he perhaps, baby sitt-ing?


LOL...yep...it's the time of day for "daddy duty sitting service"...too bad humans don't always do this... 

You certainly have a great pair of parents there, Victor and Bev!!


----------



## Rooster2312

To Barbie & Paris Slape,
Congratulations on the hatching of your beautiful babies!!

Congratulations to Victor, Bev, and the rest of the family! You must be so happy and proud.

Wow! What an exciting time this has been with a wonderful result! The pictures are great. Looking forward to seeing more soon! Hi to Zipper too  

Lindi & Jax xx


----------



## Victor

mr squeaks said:


> LOL...yep...it's the time of day for "daddy duty sitting service"...too bad humans don't always do this...
> 
> You certainly have a great pair of parents there, Victor and Bev!!


You are right Shi about humans not always doing this. It put me in mind of the youth skating group I ran for almost 10 years and our years of scouting service. Some parents just don't want to get involved. Sad, but so true. 

Thanks you, I agree, I have a couple of great parents here, and I gotta admire them.  

Well, it is time to be _inconvenienced_, and get ready for WORK.


----------



## Victor

THANK YOU SO MUCH LINDI, YES WE ARE VERY HAPPY AND PROUD!


----------



## Coolpigeon

Victor said:


> Anyway, as of this posting, Barbie is perched and Paris is ...oh my goodness, I can't call it egg sitting anymore now can I? Is he perhaps, baby sitt-ing?


You call it squeaker sitting I think.


----------



## littlestar

Congratulations Slape family on your new hatchings. The babies are so cute.


----------



## Victor

*What a night!~*

Last night the new arrivals and the proud pigeon parents were in Tooter's old 

large dog carrier that we once used to attach to his cage when we just had 

him, and somehow the babies got OUT of the carrier through the grate door! 

I looked earnestly for the babies but could not find the anywhere in the 

bedroom. Paris was standing like a sentinel at the open door, and Barbie flew 

out in search of her young ones. I started looking around as well. All of a 

sudden, one of the little squeakers FLEW on my left shoulder, and I was able 

to gently grab him,and place him in the carrier as Paris moved back. I went

to look for the other sibling and Barbie and could not find them. I looked 

back inside the carrier, and Barbie had managed to return him or her back to

the nest. I put hardware cloth in the front of the door to keep them from 

sneaking out again. 

What a dream that was last night! It seemed so real. When I 

woke up I went to check on them and all was well!


----------



## Reti

LOL, while reading your post I thought you were telling a "real" story, I didn't know what on earth you were talking about 

Reti


----------



## Lovebirds

Reti said:


> LOL, while reading your post I thought you were telling a "real" story, I didn't know what on earth you were talking about
> 
> Reti


  ME EITHER........I WAS going "WHAT????"..........


----------



## Feather

Victor Alan Slape, Will you ever stop teasing us?


----------



## Maggie-NC

Well, honestly Victor! I thought for a minute that your babies had become SPP's mighty quick after birth. That was pretty good to get us going.


----------



## Feather

bevslape said:


> Victor Alan Slape!! Stop Teasing Them!
> 
> 
> ************ ************ ************ ************


----------



## Victor

Come on guys, I ain't teasing. It really happened in my dreams!


----------



## Zaise

DAD! That was mean!


----------



## mr squeaks

NOW, NOW, ALL...

Dreams ARE REAL and Victor was just relating one of his. No doubt brought about by all the excitement, worry and stress due to the BIG event! Just his mind's way of saying, "all is well." At least, that's my interpretation... 

Besides, I tend to be gullible sometimes (my friends LOVE it and delight in trying to - ah - pull the wool over my eyes!). 

I was going right along with Victor's story and thought, "wow! a baby THAT young flying?" OK, y'all can stop laughing...I just hope ALL of you will be laughing at MY (so-called) chronological age!!  Besides, I believe there IS no such thing as "time" and I was just projecting into the "future" when one of the squabs WILL fly to Victor's shoulder! So there!  

BTW Victor, now that we ALL know your middle name...thanks, Bev!!


----------



## phyll

VICTOR ALAN SLAPE YOU'RE GONNA GET IT!!!

I am ashamed to say it, but I am always late.
This evening, just before getting ready to leave for Mass, I checked my e-mail.
There was Victor's post. I should have started to get ready, but I just HAD to take the time to read it.

I was amazed by what I was reading. Part way through, Bob walked in. I excitedly said, "Listen to this," & started to read it from the beginning.

Like Renee, both of us said, "WHAT?" 

Instead of rushing like a maniac to get ready, I
had to use a few more seconds, to get across to Bob that it wasn't true; it was a dream.

Tonight, we were an entire FIVE minutes late (Victor's fault, of course) for Mass. As we were running toward the church, I yelled, "This is a disgrace!"
Guess what? Father began the Mass late, so Bob & I were there for the very beginning. I guess Father was mesmerized by Victor's post also.

Phyll


----------



## Skyeking

LOL Phyll! I'm glad you weren't late for church.


----------



## Victor

phyll said:


> VICTOR ALAN SLAPE YOU'RE GONNA GET IT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight, we were an entire FIVE minutes late (Victor's fault, of course) for Mass.
> 
> Philomena Phyllis Maria Angelino Mayoka


*Ahh, Hi Phyll, gee, well, so how is sweet li'l Jess doing? Do you need some more grit?! *


----------



## Maggie-NC

Victor, we don't want to mess around with Phyll.  

Loved the latest pictures. That is a hint that we haven't seen any lately!


----------



## jacobsshygrl

YAY for babies!!! congrats Victor and family!


----------



## Lovebirds

Lady Tarheel said:


> Victor, we don't want to mess around with Phyll.
> 
> Loved the latest pictures. *That is a hint that we haven't seen any lately*!


Maggie........apparently he didn't get the hint..........  
Oh VICTOR........These babies are almost 5 days old.......we GOTTA have a picture fix........... (Please???)


----------



## Victor

*Day Five*



Lovebirds said:


> Oh VICTOR........These babies are almost 5 days old.......we GOTTA have a picture fix........... (Please???)


Hi Renee and all~ I am sorry I have not posted any recent pictures. We got hit with a larger snow storm today, enough to cancel schools today, so we have been digging out most of the day.

We have been taking pictures everyday, in fact I took a few good ones today. The babies are yellow now and not so much "pink" naked anymore. They have been growing. One of them was opening up his eyes today. Since most males are hatched first, I am to assume "he" opened "his" first, since "he" was hatched first.

I will ask Lisa to download them and ship them to me within the next day, or so, and will post them as soon as I can. I may have to place them on web shots, since my picture load is getting near maximum again. I will let you guys know if I do it through Web shots.

One of my co-workers gave me a large round basket with some nice brown curly nesting. I supplied the parents with the nesting, but we were thinking today that the babies and the parent(especially Paris) seemed cramped in the basket.Well, anyway, when I was feeding the parents this afternoon, I sneaked into the maternity side and switched the babies into the large basket. The parents were keeping a watchful eye on me but let me get away with it. After observing them for almost an hour, Paris would sit on ONE and the other was left uncovered. He hopped out long enough for me to bring the two babies together, hut one of them moved apart, so there we were again, one apart. Barbie sat on the one, and I knew this was not going to work well. I ended up placing the, back in the original basket, and the parents seemed happier, and I bet the babies did too!


----------



## Victor

Oh, by the way, when I moved them today, they seemed to have some good weight on them. They had little claws coming through as I could feel them under as I help them. They seemed like, little baggies of semi-chilled jello, as best as I can describe it. It gave me a chance to lean out the basket, which was not too bad, and place a new fresh liner underneath and some fresh nesting. The parents accepted all well. I do not plan on disturbing them anymore while they are in nest mode.


----------



## TAWhatley

Thanks for the update, Victor. It sounds like all is going very well for Paris, Barbie, and the kids.  I'll be looking forward to the new pictures like everybody else!

Terry


----------



## Victor

Hi all~ Here are the babies taken yesterday. The one above opened his eyes.

They are holding their heads up on their own...Aren't they just adorable? I am going to put the rest and most of the future baby pictures in my webshots collection, as the forum has limits and I would exceed them before they develope feathers! I will let you know when the pictures are available for viewing.


----------



## Lovebirds

Victor said:


> Hi all~ Here are the babies taken yesterday. The one above opened his eyes.


They are growing and looking good!! Thanks for the picture. That should do us all until tomorrow sometime, when we'll need another fix......  
JUST KIDDING............


----------



## Maggie-NC

Victor, that is a nice Valentine's gift to us - pictures of "our" babies!

They are so very cute and sweet. I'll bet the minute you hit the door coming home from work you go check them out.

Looking forward to more.


----------



## Feather

Thank You for another peek inside the bassinet. They are adorable indeed!


----------



## TAWhatley

Lovebirds said:


> They are growing and looking good!! Thanks for the picture. That should do us all until tomorrow sometime, when we'll need another fix......
> JUST KIDDING............


Renee might be kidding but the rest of us aren't .. do you feel the pressure here for pictures, Slape Family   I know that you know that we ARE kidding .. just not a whole lot! Your babies are totally adorable!

Terry


----------



## bevslape

*More baby pictures on Web shots*

Victor had to go to work tonight, so he asked me to post his baby pictures in his web shots collection for him. We picked out the best ones, and I put them in proper order according to the date and sequence of stage development, plus some of the proud pigeon parents, Barbie Blue Bar and Paris. 

I placed the baby pictures at the very top of the collection so it will be easier for members to access. 

I am sure we will add some more as the days move on.

We hope you enjoy them. 


http://community.webshots.com/user/bustrainer1313


----------



## TAWhatley

Whoo Hoo! New Slape Baby Pics! Thank you! They are darling!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks

Really cute pictures there, Victor and Bev!

Babies, pijies, kids, dogs, squirrel AND family!

Gee, those cute babies aren't too spoiled, are they? !   They are growing fast!


----------



## Whitefeather

Victor,
Those are a couple of doll babies if I've ever seen any.  
Can't wait for more pictures.  

Cindy


----------



## Lin Hansen

The babies are adorable.

Thanks for giving us our "fix." LOL

Linda


----------



## phyll

Those babies are precious, Victor.
At your request, I have been praying for them. I was glad you mentioned it, because the majority of my "creature" prayers are said for those suffering, lost, sick, or injured.
It sure is nice to include your healthy, beautiful babies!
May God bless both of them!

Phyll


----------



## Victor

Hi Phyll, I think your prayer to keep my babies healthy has been positive. I just checked on them a bit ago, and they are trying to throw their mom, Barbie off them. Their eyes are open and they sure are a couple of noisy squeakers...and strong. My dream may just come true? Time to get the camera out!


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Victor,

It sounds like you have a new strain of pigeon babies, SUPER pigeon babies!  

They are SO cute!

Give them a kiss from me.


----------



## Lovebirds

Somehow I missed the post with the link to the photo album.....BUT, I just saw it. How adorable.
Don't forget in about 5 or 6 days, Paris and Barbie are going to want to start a new nest. I usually give my birds their second bowl when the babies are 10 days old. Barbie may lay again soon and she may not, but MOST hens will go down on eggs again when the babies are around 14 to 20 days old.
So, either get the camera ready or get the dummy eggs ready!!  
Their on a roll now and there ain't no stopping them!!!


----------



## Maggie-NC

Beverly and Victor - they are adorable. For some reason (cranky computer) I couldn't get them to load until today but it was well worth the wait.

Two were so cute - Paris removing the shell and one of Barbie looking so lovingly at one of the babies.


----------



## littlestar

Victor, Your babies are beautiful and so healthy looking. The parents are doing such a great job of taking care of them.


----------



## Victor

Trees Gray said:


> Give them a kiss from me.


Treesa, as soon as I can get close to them when the parents are distracted, I shall!It is time to clean their nest...maybe Saturday?



Lovebirds said:


> So, either get the camera ready or get the dummy eggs ready!!


 Have them!



Lady Tarheel said:


> Two were so cute - Paris removing the shell and one of Barbie looking so lovingly at one of the babies.


 I agree Maggie, two of my favorites!



littlestar said:


> Victor, Your babies are beautiful and so healthy looking. The parents are doing such a great job of taking care of them.


Thank you Mary Ann, I am glad they know the procedure since this is my first! They have actually taught us much. 

Thier wings are getting dark. We will take some new pictures and share some more. They are growing.


----------



## Victor

Treesa, I kissed them both for you today, and Pumpkin head as well.


----------



## Feather

Beautiful Victor! I say get the dummy eggs ready and the camera. Either way, you and Bev are going to have some fun.


----------



## Victor

Feather said:


> Beautiful Victor! I say get the dummy eggs ready and the camera. Either way, you and Bev are going to have some fun.


We found a couple of life size realistic pigeon dummy eggs at the mall at a novelty store last week. It pains me deep down to have to do this next time around, but there is a time when it does have to stop or I will have a population explosion in my coop/home.

When I held the squeakers today, they were so darn cuddly and soft. I kissed them, and they reached up and nibbled on my lips...probably looking for food! 
The grandsons petted them and we put them back into their basket after I cleaned it out and dried it. In a day or two, they will have to go to the larger basket...no doubt, as they are growing ever so quickly. Pictures soon.


----------



## Reti

What a shame they grow so fast. They should stay babies for a year or so.

They are adorable, Victor.
Give them another kiss from me too, please. 

Reti


----------



## Victor

Reti~ You don't have to ask me twice. In fact, I will have one of my family members take a picture of me kissing one of my babies for you.


----------



## Skyeking

Victor said:


> Treesa, I kissed them both for you today, and Pumpkin head as well.


Thank you very much Victor, ...and of course can't forget Pumkin head.


----------



## mr squeaks

Better "kiss" while you can, Victor!! 

You know how kids get when they get older: "Don't hug me!"" Don't kiss me!"" Yuck, human GERMS!!"    

*(oh, yeah...add me to the "kissing" request list w/some scritches besides!)  *


----------



## Victor

*Banding questions*

Hi all, can anyone here, Renee? or someone experience with banding, answer a question for me. 

I have two pigeons (of the 6 adults) that are banded when I adopted them. I have 2 babies that should be banded in the very near future (like really soon!) and I checked into bands from Foy's. They sell them as American Racing Union bands and they have a purchase area that directs one to various pigeons...I am guessing I need to check off racing homers???? Gee, I don't know, I just want a band that can be traced to us should they get lost! 

I would like to get some for my other adult pigeons. I have heard that there are snap ons that can be added for mature pigeons that never have been banded? Is this true?


----------



## TAWhatley

Hi Victor,

I'm pretty sure you would want the racing pigeon size for these babies. Will the bands arrive in time to be gotten on the babies? I think they needed to be banded at 5-7 days of age.

You can get snap on bands for the adults. Scroll down here to see what Siegel's has: http://www.siegelpigeons.com/catalog-bands.html

Terry


----------



## Victor

Thanks Terry. I checked most of the pigeon supply outlets and may have found some snap ons from Jedds that can place the name address and phone number, so that is the route I beleive we will go. They were hatched Feb 9 so yes they are past the age. The days went by too fast...goodness!


----------



## Happy

Victor, Terry is right from what I can see that you need Racing Pigeons Size Bands. Ya don't have time to order. Find a Racing person close to you & have them give/sell you a few bands for these. At least they could be traced back to the Racer person......Most can be banded at 7 days old if no feathers/grousing on there legs, but a few birds have larger or smaller feet that give you a day or so on each end..... Hap

Oop's I see they are already of age, so see if you can find someone close that has larger bands, as Kings or Feather Footed Pigeons........ Hap


----------



## Rooster2312

Hi Victor,

I loved looking at the new pictures of your babies! They are really cute and growing fast. Barbie and Paris look so in love and are devoted parents.

Looking forward to more!

Lindi


----------



## Victor

*Working on pictures...been crazy busy!*

The temperatures are back up to the upper 40's, so most of the crew went back to the pigeon coop this afternoon. They enjoyed hours of flight time. They are back in their private cages with the heat set on high. 

The parents, Barbie, and Paris and the babies are still inside keeping watch on the little ones, which are not really so little anymore. They are getting grey plumage now. We transfered them today to a larger basket as they seemed to be uncomfortable in their original small birthing basket. 

We noticed yesterday, the parents were not sitting on the squeakers anymore, and are feeing them outside of the basket with their heads leaning in. 

We got a picture of the parents feeding the babies at the same time, and have missed a few photo opportunities of Paris performing DOUBLE feeding duty single beaked! What a man!: 

I will try and get some fresh pictures for you on Wednesday, and one of us will alert you. They will be on _web shots._


----------



## Zaise

I've been sick with a bad cold that I just couldn't shake, so I hadn't been to my parent's house since the babies were still yellow, but I was finally able to make it down yesterday! Dad let me hold the older baby in my hands. It was SO neat!!!  He was so incredibly warm and his lil body seemed squishy (don't worry I promise I didn't squeeze him at all!). He was such a good boy for me. It was a really incredible experiance.


----------



## Feather

Zaise,

I know how you feel. They are just little balls of life. I always feel like squeezing too.


----------



## Zaise

Ack! I just realized that in all the excitement of seeing the lil babies (without having to try to sneak a peek under their parents finally!), hearing their cute lil peeps, and actually getting to hold one...I forgot to take pictures!!  I even charged my camera good before heading to my parents yesterday. Blasted!!


----------



## mr squeaks

Zaise said:


> Ack! I just realized that in all the excitement of seeing the lil babies (without having to try to sneak a peek under their parents finally!), hearing their cute lil peeps, and actually getting to hold one...I forgot to take pictures!!  I even charged my camera good before heading to my parents yesterday. Blasted!!


Not to worry, Z...we'll wait but hurry up!   

With your first baby squab experience, it's understandable that you would forget!

Glad to hear your cold is all better! TAKE CARE OF YOURSELF!

HUGS


----------



## Victor

*Dear all~ I got the pictures transfered to our computer tonight. There is also a great video that Alex Coolpigeon took. We will see about posting it via You Tube later in the week. We have lots of pigeon pictures and will add them to my web shots baby album, in a day or so. It is getting late and I need my beauty sleep. But, here is one great one of Papa Paris double feeding his youngsters. What a guy! ***********


----------



## mr squeaks

Bless his heart...how cute! LOVE THAT PICTURE!!

You are right, Victor...WHAT A GREAT DAD!!

HUGS LOVE SCRITCHES TO ALL!!!


----------



## phyll

Oh my God, Victor, that picture is so precious.
Thank you for posting it here. These are the only pictures that Bob & I are able to view. For some reason, I can never view your albums.
PLEASE continue to post some here from time to time.

Phyll


----------



## Lovebirds

What a neat picture. I see my birds doing that and wonder if both of the babies are really getting food or if they're just being little greedies.......


----------



## mr squeaks

Having watched Peter Pied Piper, the ASU super dad...I would say BOTH! Of course, I'm SURE there are squabs who are - ah - greedier. Does the greedy one get more food? Or is dad the wise one and can see through the "greed?"   LOL


----------



## Maggie-NC

Victor, that picture is the best yet. Look how wide Paris has to open his beak - and he looks so content. The babies are really growing fast.


----------



## Skyeking

What a patient father!


----------



## Victor

*Parents At Work!*



phyll said:


> Oh my God, Victor, that picture is so precious.
> Thank you for posting it here. These are the only pictures that Bob & I are able to view. For some reason, I can never view your albums.
> PLEASE continue to post some here from time to time.
> 
> Phyll


Thanks to all for your nice comments.

Phyll and Bob, here is one for you to enjoy. So precious I think:

*BOTH MOM AND DAD ON FEEDING DUTY*


----------



## Victor

*Barbie Mom feeding both!*

*Here is one of Mama Barbie earnestly feeding her young ones: *:


----------



## warriec

neat, i've never seen both parents feeding the young together.


----------



## Feather

Victor,

Thank you so much. These pictures are priceless! How lucky that you caught both Paris and Barbie feeding their babies. What a beautiful family!

They grow so fast!

Feather


----------



## Maggie-NC

Victor, please disregard my previous post.  

The picture of Paris and Barbie feeding the two is now my favorite.


----------



## TAWhatley

Wonderful pictures, Victor! Thanks so much for posting them .. will be looking for the rest on your photo site!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks

Lady Tarheel said:


> Victor, please disregard my previous post.
> 
> The picture of Paris and Barbie feeding the two is now my favorite.



Golly gee, Maggie...WHY do I get the impression that you are going to be changing pics OFTEN...as Victor takes more...  

GREAT PICTURES, Victor! Paris and Barbie epitomize the term "doting parents!" Those are gonna be SOME spoiled squabs!! ROFL

BTW, are you and your family going to name them or are you going to have a "contest?"


----------



## Victor

mr squeaks said:


> BTW, are you and your family going to name them or are you going to have a "*contest*?"


Is that a request Shi?


----------



## Maggie-NC

I'm not shy  so, yes, lets have a contest!


----------



## Rooster2312

Wow! Victor! These pictures are well worth the wait.

I can't believe how much your babies have grown! They look like the perfect family.

Looking forward to more very soon!

Lindi


----------



## Victor

Lindi , the last 3 days they have grown even more. They are almost all grayish and the older ones seems to be taking the characteristics of papa Paris~a checker. The younger one is starting to favor mama Barbie Blue bar.The young birds are starting to jump out of their basket chasing after mom and dad. It is interesting that they both looks at me like, :hey, do something!" I scooped them up gently and placed them back into their basket without a single hand peck from Barbie~a first!This has been quite an experience for us pigeon baby rookies.Thanks to all for your nice words.


----------



## mr squeaks

Well, remember Victor, time is passing FAST...Barbie and Paris will SOON (probably VERY) be thinking of MORE lil darlins'...   

Yes, I have a name selection based on the parents...


----------



## Victor

mr squeaks said:


> Yes, I have a name selection based on the parents...


Ohhhhhh....reeeeeeealy?


----------



## mr squeaks

Victor said:


> Ohhhhhh....reeeeeeealy?



Yeah...I'm a "namer!" You name it and I'll name anything: cats, birds, cars, computer, jewelry, trees, various inanimate objects...  And, usually, my names have a story behind them... 

Names for your squabs just "came to me" when I was in a - uh - playful mood...


----------



## Victor

Hang on to that thought for now in case we have a name those pigeons contest. I would like to wait a while to see what they turn out to look like and study/share their personalities . I'm off to dream land. Sleep well all.


----------



## phyll

Victor, 
Bob & I thank you very much for posting that wonderful picture for us. We absolutely LOVE it!
We are so happy the babies are doing well.

I wish that every single person who hates pigeons could see that blessed picture. Maybe then, they would finally "get it." 

Phyll


----------



## Feather

I agree with you Phyll. That picture could melt any heart. I see love in the eyes of Paris and Barbie. 

Feather


----------



## Zaise

I went to my parent's house tonight and I got some cutie pictures! Here they come!
Brian, my fiance holding the girl.
Me holding the baby boy.


----------



## Zaise

Me holding the baby girl and then giving her a smooch!


----------



## Zaise

Here they are in the nest, the boy is busy preening while his sister is sitting pretty.


----------



## Zaise

More still! A few cute ones while sitting in the nest, and one with me holding the girl and my mom holding the boy.


----------



## Zaise

Oh, and Tooter was getting SO jealous! He was attacking Dad, and later my Mom took him out for some lovin'.


----------



## mr squeaks

WHAT FUN! GREAT PICTURES!

Those babies aren't spoiled at ALL! They are soooo cute. They sure don't mind the attention, do they???  

Thanks, Z...you did GRRRREAT!!

You really can't blame Tooter. After all, he FINALLY made it home and look what happens! To add insult to injury, he is NO LONGER king pidge AND then along comes these 2 interlopers, stealing his thunder too! I guess I'd be jealous also!


----------



## Victor

Beautiful pictures Debra, thank you for posting them. It was great sharing our babies with you and Brian tonight. Nice way to end the day...Good night all!


----------



## alvin

mr squeaks said:


> You really can't blame Tooter. After all, he FINALLY made it home and look what happens! To add insult to injury, he is NO LONGER king pidge AND then along comes these 2 interlopers, stealing his thunder too! I guess I'd be jealous also!


Tooter will *always* be Top Pijie.


----------



## Lovebirds

LOVE the pictures..........they are just the sweetest. Give them another two weeks and then we'll REALLY start hearing the stories..........LOL


----------



## Reti

Wonderful pics. Those babies are darlings.
I don't blame Tooter for being jealous. You must keep on telling him he is still THE king.

Reti


----------



## littlestar

Aww! Those babies are adorable, and have got so big. They grow up so fast and before you know it they will be flying.


----------



## mr squeaks

alvin said:


> Tooter will *always* be Top Pijie.


While technically, you are correct, Alvin, it's the ATTENTION DEFICIT that's the problem. 

Instead of being the CENTER of attention, Tooter now has to share attentions! That can be soooo traumatic...I can understand his frustration. He throws pijie tantrums, which is quite understandable. AND, since he's a spoiled pijie....wellll....

Lots of LOVE and PATIENCE (especially) will win the day... 

It ain't easy being - now - one in seven...


----------



## Maggie-NC

Debra, thanks so much for all the wonderful pictures. Enjoyed seeing your pretty self and Brian. The babies are growing so fast and look so healthy. The mom and dad have done a wonderful job raising them. 

Tell your mom I like her tattoos.  

You know, in about 2 of the pictures where the babies are in the nest, the way they are laying made me think there were 3 babies.


----------



## TAWhatley

Wonderful pictures! Many thanks for posting them! The babies are just adorable!

Terry


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Oh what beautiful fluffy sweethearts!!! I'm going to OD on all the beautiful babies the board has to offer  You're a lucky man Victor, first your Tooter returned now you're blessed with two sweet lil' ones.


----------



## Zaise

Thanks Maggie.  
It was so neat, again! At first I only wanted to hold the girl because the boy is getting to be quite active. My mom was putting her hand near him and he'd puff up like a big bird! I didn't want to hold him but Mom & Dad guilted me into it! I wasn't afraid of him, rather afraid I might drop him if he moved too much! He turned out to be a good boy once I had him in my hands.


----------



## Lovebirds

Ok. I have to ask.......first, can you tell them apart easily? Is one bigger than the other? And.........how do you know which one is "boy" and which one is "girl"?..........


----------



## Victor

Renee~ I read that the first egg laid is always a male. The second could be either male or female,I read this last 

week or so, I thought it was on _this_ thread (gee it is a long one!), but maybe I saw it in a research area...anyway, 

three days ago, the larger one (1st born) started flaring up when I put my hand inside. He stoop up on his legs, and puffed 

up and pecked at me. Now, the slightly smaller one, is just so quiet (well, except when "she" is hungry) and does not flare 

up or peck....so, I am betting it is a she.That is my theory for now.


----------



## Lovebirds

Victor said:


> Renee~ I read that the first egg laid is always a male. The second could be either male or female,I read this last
> 
> week or so, I thought it was on _this_ thread (gee it is a long one!), but maybe I saw it in a research area...anyway,
> 
> three days ago, the larger one (1st born) started flaring up when I put my hand inside. He stoop up on his legs, and puffed
> 
> up and pecked at me. Now, the slightly smaller one, is just so quiet (well, except when "she" is hungry) and does not flare
> 
> up or peck....so, I am betting it is a she.That is my theory for now.


Yes, I've actually heard that too but don't know how true or acurate it is. I guess time will tell. I actually threw away the first egg out of 10 pairs last year, so therefore only the second egg hatched from every nest. I don't know how many hens/cocks I got but I'm SURE I didn't get 10 hens.......


----------



## Skyeking

Victor,

When my two pet pigeons hatched I thought the same thing. My first baby was bigger and bossy the second was smaller and I thought the same thing. The bigger one turned out to be Sonica my girl and the small one turned out to be my boy, Skye. You never know. They are now the same size, and he is the bossy one.


----------



## Victor

Dear fellow members~ I did not get around to posting last weeks pictures of the former babies on my Web Shots program, because our compute tower failed... fried...died, and I lost all my graphics and pictures that were not saved to a disc. My daughter, Lisa, thinks she still has the pictures in her files, but will have to check. 

Up until today, we have been using the boys computer, but we got our old one replaced. 

My other daughter, Zaise, was over yesterday and took some pictures of the young ones. They are almost the size of a pigeon!

Lisa said, "gee dad, they were babies for 3 days!". I set her straight..._one week!_
Debra aka Zaise will post them in a day or so. 

Barbie did lay another egg yesterday, but I had to do what was best, and replace it with a dummy egg. They are back into egg sitting duty. We did not tell the boys. They would get too emotional.

The "babies" are drinking water, grit, and small seeds on their own now, but still enjoy the warm "oatmeal" from their parents. Gee oatmeal sounds good right now. 

FINALLY it seems that we are out of the snowy deep freeze. Sunday the boys and I went sledding hopefully for the last time this winter, and the temps will be near 70 next week. Time to put the gang back in their pigeon coop in the next day or so.

So much to do, so little time, oh that reminds me...we have to set our timepieces up one hour Saturday night. 

Talk to y'all later.


----------



## mr squeaks

WHAT? Just when I was getting used to the time changes in various parts??? DARN! *sigh* such a strain on my brain!

SO GLAD TO HEAR FROM YOU! Can't wait to see the newest pictures. Bet we won't recognize them!

Have you thought of names??

Yes, you did what you had to do with the egg and I'm sure that this is only the beginning! Paris and Barbie sound as though they REALLY LIKE makin' those eggs!   

How strange to hear your temps will be shooting up to 70! I keep thinking snow in your area! WE are in the low 80s!! Had to turn on my A/C!


----------



## Zaise

mr squeaks said:


> How strange to hear your temps will be shooting up to 70! I keep thinking snow in your area! WE are in the low 80s!! Had to turn on my A/C!


Yeah, there was a "Blizzard" as the news was calling it, just last week. Today it's 50 degrees and supposed to get warmer each day. Crazy Nebraska weather.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Victor, I hope your daughter has your pictures. I often forget to back mine up and would be devastated if I lost them.

Shi, I am thinking of moving to Arizona! While I really like our changing temps here, I can not stand daylight savings time. I really, really, dislike it! Intensely!


----------



## mr squeaks

Lady Tarheel said:


> Victor, I hope your daughter has your pictures. I often forget to back mine up and would be devastated if I lost them.
> 
> *Shi, I am thinking of moving to Arizona! While I really like our changing temps here, I can not stand daylight savings time. I really, really, dislike it! Intensely*!



Yeah, I hated DST when I lived "back East" too! Am SO glad we don't do it. Cut out article in paper today about different times around the country. I get sooooo confused!! AND, y'all are starting earlier and staying longer too...how fun!

Don't think you may want to move out here now, Maggie...tomorrow, we are supposed to hit *90!!!!* And, we aren't even in APRIL! Looks like a HOT summer here (oh yeah, and it's a DRY heat...snicker!  )

Victor...lookin' forward to UPDATED pics of babies...last time I checked, they were still tiny!


----------



## Lovebirds

Lady Tarheel said:


> While I really like our changing temps here, I can not stand daylight savings time. I really, really, dislike it! Intensely!


Victor, look forward to the pictures. I know your babies are almost grown now. It happens so fast!!

Maggie.....I'm with you. I HATE HATE this time change!! Not real particular about the changing temps though. At the least the part where they change to _COLD_.........at least that is over with for a while.......


----------



## Skyeking

Lady Tarheel said:


> Shi, I am thinking of moving to Arizona! While I really like our changing temps here, I can not stand daylight savings time. I really, really, dislike it! Intensely!


I do too, Maggie.


----------



## Victor

Last Sunday, I took four of my granchildren snow sledding. Today, exactly one week later, I loaded up the four kids, five bikes in our little bus, and went to the same park...not to sled but to ride our bikes in the 60 degree temperature! Wow what a difference a week can make.

I am sure Debra(Zaise) will post her pictures from last week *soon*. ..I hope... (Hint Hint!)

They are a almost a week older, and still peeping and still have a trace of yellow on their dark little heads. They are learning how to fly now, but they are still enjoying their parents "oatmeal".


----------



## TAWhatley

Thanks for the update, Victor. We had a very lovely and warm weekend here too .. yeah, I know you all think it's always warm and sunny in So Cal, but it isn't ..

Ummmm .. Debra ... pictures .. pretty please  

Terry


----------



## Feather

I'm afraid we are not going to recognize our babies in Nebraska. They grow so fast. Come on Victor, we want to hear about the magnificent eight. 

Watch out Barbie may be sitting on eggs again before to long. This is a good time to get the dumbies.  

She already is...isn't she? 

Feather


----------



## Victor

*Up-date!*

Hi everyone, My daughter Debra (Zaise) lost her camera but luckily found it but _then_ she had problems downloading her pictures, so she took them to Wal-mart where she works and placed them on a disc. She wants all of you to know she is sorry she was having issues. Here is one. The picture was taken over a week ago. Notice how they (especially the one to the right) was puffing at her when she got close to the cage!


----------



## Victor

Here I am holding my first born:


----------



## Victor

And here is my second hatching!


----------



## TAWhatley

OH MY GOSH, Victor! They are SUCH big babies and SO VERY BEAUTIFUL! Many thanks to you and Debra for the pictures! Just precious!

Terry


----------



## Victor

*And the proud parents!*

*PARIS:* "Barbie, You did a great job with the babies! I love you so much!" 

*BARBIE BLUE BAR:* "And you Paris, you are a wonderful dad and such a gentleman...I love you!"


----------



## TAWhatley

Victor said:


> *PARIS:* "Barbie, You did a great job with the babies! I love you so much!"
> 
> *BARBIE BLUE BAR:* "And you Paris, you are a wonderful dad and such a gentleman...I love you!"


Amazing, isn't it how much these birds can and do love each other .. it's wonderful!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks

What GREAT pictures, Victor!

Your words say IT ALL!!

TERRIFIC, SIMPLY TERRIFIC!!!


----------



## Feather

The twins are beautiful, and Mom and Dad's picture is priceless.

These photos were worth the wait. Both Barbie and Paris did a wonderful job of raising those babies.

Thank you Victor, I will remember Trenton in my prayers.

Feather


----------



## Reti

Beautiful pics, Victor.
Thanks for sharing.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking

The babies are beautiful, Victor...and quite healthy looking too!  

Mom and dad are just so precious too!

I know you are proud of them all.


----------



## TerriB

Victor said:


> Here I am holding my first born:


You can be justifiably proud of such a healthy, solid young bird!



Victor said:


> *PARIS:* "Barbie, You did a great job with the babies! I love you so much!"
> 
> *BARBIE BLUE BAR:* "And you Paris, you are a wonderful dad and such a gentleman...I love you!"


This photo is one of my favorite things about pigeons - the pairs can be so tender and gentle with each other.


----------



## LondonPigeon

lovely pictures Victor

they are very cute


----------



## Maggie-NC

Victor, I don't know how I missed these pictures until today. All 4 of them, mama and daddy, and babies are so beautiful and I loved especially the picture of Barbie and Paris. The Slape family is truly blessed.


----------



## Victor

Thank you all for your very nice comments about our pigeon family.

I do have some questions for the more experienced at raising young birds. The "babies" are still squeaking when they want to be fed. Barbie is concentrating on sitting on the dummy eggs and has been pecking her kids away from her nesting area.Pris has still been very faithful with feeding his young ones, and they still seem to be dependent on him. I separated them today, and after he feed and watered himself well, Paris started groaning loudly and pacing. The kids began squeaking and flapping their wings. I put the 2 cages together, and they started feasting from him. 

The older pigeon which favors his daddy, is very strong and a good flier like Paris. The smaller one which favors Barbie, has not quite mastered the art of flying...still a bit sloppy, but that is the way the older one was 4 or 5 days ago, so I am sure "she?" will improve in this area.

It has been 2 weeks that Barbie (and Paris) has been nesting on her "dummies".Should I leave them in the nest till she decides to loose interest in them? Or can I remove them now. This is not a issue with me, just question for reference.

Now the next question, I imagine the "babies" will be ready to take care of themselves any day now, and that their voice will also soon change...correct?

I have not put them in a coop free flight situation with the other pigeons, (though with Tooter, my bad boy, he is out of the equation anyway,) until their flight ability improves. They have been given the chance to hang out alone and with the parents in the coop.

Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Victor, the male usually takes over the primary feeding for a few weeks while mom sits the new eggs. In our aviary, we noticed that the males were very good about continuing to feed the babies for quite awhile if the babies would beg for food. The babies we had would begin "tasting" the seeds in the feed bowls and generally learning how to eat. I think when Paris decides enough is enough he'll stop feeding them very much.

Seems to me the 2nd baby is always just a few days behind the other in learning how to do things - like fly - but she will catch on real soon.

Personally, I would let Barbie sit the dummy eggs for at least another week to allow her to build up her calcium reserves. 

I don't think their voices will change quite that fast but the "squeaking" will kinda just fade away in another few weeks.

You are a good grandpa.


----------



## Victor

Hi Maggie, I appreciate your input on my questions. I will insure the "maternity" cages remain as such for another week. I shall monitor their progress. Thanks you.

Good (pigeon) grandpa...that is nice.


----------



## mr squeaks

I found Squeaks at about 30 days of age. Seemed to take him AGES to change his voice!

Before he got his "adult" voice, he also went through a "croaking" stage. So don't think your babies are coming down the Croup or something else!  

ENJOY!

LOVE, HUGS and SCRITCHES TO ALL!!


----------



## Victor

*Young ones up~date*

This shall be the last up-date on the offspring of Paris and Barbie.

They have been living alone away from their parents for a week now, and are eating very well on their own. They do stay together as a family group when flying in the pigeon coop. They are presently housed at night in our spare re-hab cage that was originally our squirrel cage before we up-graded her home.

Zaise is bringing over a small animal cage (just like our other pigeons have) tomorrow, and next week we plan on getting another one. Time to think of expanding the coop. The experts are right...plan for larger housing "just in case".

Today, when I put them back into their overnight cage,they were coo-ca-roo-kooooing just like the big pigeons do. Just two days ago, they were still "squeaking".

I wish I could post a recent photo, but I have _maxed out _my picture capacity due to the Rosco and Tooter sticky thread...and of course the many baby pictures represented on this thread.

Some pictures have been placed on my web shots collection, and more will be added soon for those of you that wish to see them.
They are very good about hopping on my arm when it is time for their flight time, but I have to chase them down, just like I used to do their dad,Paris.Now, Paris goes into his "quarters" on command...such a good Paris.

Well, today I decided on names for the former squeakers.

The larger one, which I am strongly suspecting is a male, and takes after his dad, in size , strength and looks, shall be named *MAX*.

The smaller one, again assuming is a female, takes after her mom...small in size, even the pointed beak, has a trace of blue bar on her feathers, but also favoring her dads checker feathers, shall be called, *FEATHER*. 

Thanks to all for your devoted support and assistance since the eggs were laid and the babies hatched on February 9th.


----------



## TAWhatley

Welcome to the Pigeon-Talk Flock, Feather and Max! Thanks for the update, Victor!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Victor,

I LOVE the names that you picked, quite appropriate, please give them my best AND a feather kiss from me!


----------



## Maggie-NC

No more updates! No, say it ain't so.  

Victor, I love your names - Max and Feather. They will be easy to remember and I hope your Feather is as sweet as the forum's Feather.


----------



## Victor

Lady Tarheel said:


> No more updates! No, say it ain't so.  .


*Oh bless your heart Ms Maggie!  I only meant that I would no longer be posting on this Barbie thread, afterall these young-uns ain't egg-actly eggs anymore! It is time for the thread to slowly fly away so that eventually I can clear off the pictures so that this member can have pleasure in giving new, future up-dates of all the pigeon members with pictures.*
*
Oh...ya made me post~ !*


----------



## Lovebirds

Victor said:


> *Oh bless your heart Ms Maggie!  I only meant that I would no longer be posting on this Barbie thread, afterall these young-uns ain't egg-actly eggs anymore! It is time for the thread to slowly fly away so that eventually I can clear off the pictures so that this member can have pleasure in giving new, future up-dates of all the pigeon members with pictures.*
> *
> Oh...ya made me post~ !*


DON"T ANSWER...... ...just wanted to say that I agree with you. The babies were cute but we DO need some NEW updated pictures of Max and Feather. What cool names.............so......we'll all be watching for the new thread....


----------

